# Steam Early Access: Hintergründe, Chancen und Gefahren - der große Report



## Peter Bathge (20. Februar 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Steam Early Access: Hintergründe, Chancen und Gefahren - der große Report* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Steam Early Access: Hintergründe, Chancen und Gefahren - der große Report


----------



## Deewee (20. Februar 2014)

Vom Grundgedanken her ist Early Access eine tolle Sache.
Die Entwickler haben die Möglichkeit noch vor Release Finanzielle Mittel zu realisieren, welche in das Projekt fliessen, was wiederrum dazu führt das das Spiel besser wird. Darüber hinaus werden die Spieler mit eingebunden in den Entwicklungsprozess, was ebenfalls vorteilhaft ist, da man sich auf die Wünsche der Spieler einlassen kann.

Allerdings gibt es in letzter Zeit auch immer mehr schwarze Schafe, und man sollte sich die Spiele schon genau anschauen die man unterstützt. VLogs, Lets Plays, Twitch, Reviews lesen etc.
Es gibt viele Spiele, die sind noch so weit in der Alpha, das sich der Preis dafür einfach nicht lohnt. Und Early Access fällt in der Regel auch sehr viel teurer aus als das finale Produkt.

Es ist wie im wirklichen Leben, schaut euch genau an was Ihr für euer Geld bekommt.
Nicht jedem gefällt es Betatester zu sein, aber wenn euch ein Projekt am Herzen liegt macht es durchaus Sinn dieses (und die Entwickler) zu unterstützen.


----------



## McDrake (20. Februar 2014)

Meine einzigen "Early Access", welche ich habe, sind jene von Kickstarter.
Allerdings habe ich die sehr selten benutzt.


----------



## Kratos333 (20. Februar 2014)

Die Idee ist ja nicht schlecht. Nur ist es mir das nicht wert. 
Es bringt nunmal nix Geld in ein Projekt zu pumpen wenn die Programmierer/Designer  das ganze nicht umsetzen können. Man kann viel von der Welt loben und features anpreisen aber ob die umsetzung dann auch gelingt ist wieder eine andere Geschichte.

Ich werde das ganze erstmal weiter verfolgen. Wenn die ersten richtig grossen Titel erschienen sind und diese auch wirklich gut sind dann überlege ich mir das ganze nochmal. Mal abwarten auf Star Citizen,Camelot unchained und das neue Torment. Wenn eines davon richtig gut wird dann schaue ich mir das genauer an


----------



## KAEPS133 (20. Februar 2014)

Da ich selber ein Spiel Entwickel das als 'Early Access' auf Desura erhältlich ist, kann ich da auch mal eine Sicht eines wirklich kleinen Indie Entwicklers darstellen.

Ich Entwickel mein spiel komplett durch eigene Gelder, also kein Kickstarter oder ähnliches. Durch Early Access habe ich die Möglichkeit während der Entwicklung schon Geld zu verdienen und vor allem kann ich auf die Kritik und das Feedback viel besser eingehen. Würde ich mein Spiel erst veröffentlichen nachdem es fertig ist, habe ich Monate ohne konkretes Feedback gearbeitet und am ende möglicherweise ein Spiel das keinem wirklich gefällt. Durch Early Access kann ich schauen was den Leuten fehlt oder was stört und so kann ich das ganze im laufe der Entwicklung anpassen. So wird mein Spiel wenn es fertig ist, deutlich anders sein als es anfangs geplant war.

Natürlich ist Early Access für Käufer ein Risiko da man ein Unfertiges spiel erwirbt und nicht mal weiß ob es jemals gut oder gar fertig wird. Da finde ich sollte man auch zwischen AAA-Entwicklern und richtigen Indie Entwicklern unterscheiden. Wer mehrere Millionen zur Entwicklung hat, braucht kein Early Access um zu wissen wie man das Spiel am besten Entwickelt, dazu hat man dann ganze Abteilungen und erfahrene Designer die das ganze herausfinden und festlegen. Bei Indie-Entwicklern ist das aber sehr sinnvoll und ist bei den Preisen für Indiespiele auch kein großes Risiko. Oft kann man sehr früh das Potential eines Spieles feststellen und sieht auch an der Regelmäßigkeit von Updates wie ernst die Entwickler das Spiel nehmen.

Für Indie Teams ist Early Access super, für AAA Titel/Entwickler ist das ganze nicht angebracht wie ich finde.


----------



## BSlGuru (20. Februar 2014)

Ein sehr schöner gelungener und umfangreicher Artikel, der hinter die Kulissen blicken lässt.
Ich nehme seit längerem regelmäßig an derartigen Early-Access Projekten teil.

Ich denke eines wurde zu den Beweggründen nicht gesagt. Spielen ist die Flucht aus der Realität und eine Art des Träumens. Was machen die Entwickler: Sie geben den Menschen ein Setting vorab, also eine Spielwelt und ein Spielkonzept. Jeder assoziiert mit diesem Setting eine gewisse eigene Erwartungshaltung. Je mehr das Setting und Konzept viele Spieler anspricht, umso besser war es in der Lage, jeden einzelnen Käufer zu begeistern oder zu ermutigen in diese Spielwelt einzutauchen und sich von den gebotenen Möglichkeiten faszinieren zu lassen. 
Eine Spielwelt birgt immer Handlungsmöglichkeiten, die einem im realen Leben verschlossen bleiben. So ist die Teilnahme am Early-Access auch immer wieder die Chance, eigene Ideen mit einfließen zu lassen, also die Welt um bekannte und beliebte Features aus anderen Spielen zu erweitern oder bestehende Features so zu modifizieren, dass Sie der Phantasie der meisten Spieler entsprechen. 
Und wie es angesprochen wurde kann später die Intention der Entwickler völlig von der Wahrnehmung und der Spielweise des Spielers abweichen. Ein Spiel wird oft anders gespielt als es das Design vorgesehen hatte. Man sieht viele neue Strömungen, wie das Spiel gespielt wird und werden könnte, um dann um diese Strömung herum ein anderes, besseres Spiel bauen.
Es ist wie ein gemeinsames kreatives Arbeiten, man phantasiert sozusagen sich eine Spielwelt gemeinsam zurecht. Und das ist der Erfolg. Spieler wollen sofort in dieses Erlebnis eintauchen, so schnell es möglich ist. Es muss nur begeistern können.

Und wenn man dann sieht, wie manche AAA-Titel daher kommen, mit Fehlern, unfertig und teilweise mit nicht umgesetzten oder verzögerten Features. Und deren Community-Manager dann der Community zu kreuze kriechen, warum das eine oder anderes so oder so gelaufen ist, und wir 60,-€ Titel haben die keinen Spaß machen, weil die Entwickler das angekündigte irgendwie doch vermurkst haben, dann sage ich, da kaufen die Spieler lieber für 20€ was unfertiges und haben es dann so wie sie es möchten-  und vertrauen darauf dass es irgendwann laufen wird, wie es soll. Er nimmt den Studios auch ein Stück weit die Unsicherheit und den Druck von den Schultern. Zwar nicht effizient arbeiten zu müssen, aber doch zu wissen, dass man bei dem was man tut mit Herzblut dabei sein kann und weiß das es richtig und gewollt ist.


----------



## Peter Bathge (20. Februar 2014)

edit: Ich musste den Beitrag leider noch mal in einer verkürzten Form  aus dem Gedächtnis schreiben, da ihn ein Mod aus Versehen  fälschlicherweise editiert hat 



KAEPS133 schrieb:


> Da ich  selber ein Spiel Entwickel das als 'Early Access' auf Desura erhältlich  ist, kann ich da auch mal eine Sicht eines wirklich kleinen Indie  Entwicklers darstellen.



Uih, spannend. Vielleicht magst du das ja mal hier vorstellen?



> Durch  Early Access kann ich schauen was den Leuten fehlt oder was stört und  so kann ich das ganze im laufe der Entwicklung anpassen. So wird mein  Spiel wenn es fertig ist, deutlich anders sein als es anfangs geplant  war.



Mir ist schon klar, dass das in deinem Fall wohl  kaum ein Problem darstellt, aber trotzdem finde ich die Frage  grundsätzlich spannend: Verwässert eine solche Mentalität des "Mal  schauen, was die Spieler wollen" nicht die eigene künstlerische Vision  eines Spiels? Die Erfahrung hat uns ja gelehrt, dass Menschen vor allem  das wollen, was sie kennen - weil sie sich nichts anderes vorstellen  können oder weil der Mensch von Natur aus dazu neigt, auf Nummer sicher  zu gehen. Wenn jetzt aber immer nur auf die Wünsche der Masse gehört  wird, könnte es nicht passieren, dass Early-Access-Spiele bald genauso  auf Innovationen verzichten, wie es in Teilen der AAA-Spielebranche  schon heute der Fall ist?



BSlGuru schrieb:


> Ein sehr schöner gelungener und umfangreicher Artikel, der hinter die Kulissen blicken lässt.



Danke für das Lob 



> Ich  denke eines wurde zu den Beweggründen nicht gesagt. Spielen ist die  Flucht aus der Realität und eine Art des Träumens. Was machen die  Entwickler: Sie geben den Menschen ein Setting vorab, also eine  Spielwelt und ein Spielkonzept. Jeder assoziiert mit diesem Setting eine  gewisse eigene Erwartungshaltung. Je mehr das Setting und Konzept viele  Spieler anspricht, umso besser war es in der Lage, jeden einzelnen  Käufer zu begeistern oder zu ermutigen in diese Spielwelt einzutauchen  und sich von den gebotenen Möglichkeiten faszinieren zu lassen.
> Eine  Spielwelt birgt immer Handlungsmöglichkeiten, die einem im realen Leben  verschlossen bleiben. So ist die Teilnahme am Early-Access auch immer  wieder die Chance, eigene Ideen mit einfließen zu lassen, also die Welt  um bekannte und beliebte Features aus anderen Spielen zu erweitern oder  bestehende Features so zu modifizieren, dass Sie der Phantasie der  meisten Spieler entsprechen.
> Und wie es angesprochen wurde kann  später die Intention der Entwickler völlig von der Wahrnehmung und der  Spielweise des Spielers abweichen. Ein Spiel wird oft anders gespielt  als es das Design vorgesehen hatte. Man sieht viele neue Strömungen, wie  das Spiel gespielt wird und werden könnte, um dann um diese Strömung  herum ein anderes, besseres Spiel bauen.
> Es ist wie ein gemeinsames  kreatives Arbeiten, man phantasiert sozusagen sich eine Spielwelt  gemeinsam zurecht. Und das ist der Erfolg. Spieler wollen sofort in  dieses Erlebnis eintauchen, so schnell es möglich ist. Es muss nur  begeistern können.



Ich glaube, du sprichst da einen sehr  wichtigen Punkt an. Diese Möglichkeit, per Early Access am kreativen  Schaffensprozess teilzunehmen, ist ziemlich einzigartig und hat es  bislang in dieser Form nicht gegeben. Der Reiz, den das auf viele  Spieler ausübt, liegt vermutlich darin begründet, dass jeder mal  irgendwann eine gute Idee oder den Wunsch hat, kreativ zu sein. Aber nur  die Wenigsten sind in der Lage, das auch umzusetzen, sei es aus  Zeitgründen oder weil ihnen schlicht das Talent zur Umsetzung fehlt. Ich  würde auch gerne Bücher schreiben, aber ich habe bisher nie die Zeit  dafür gefunden, mich näher mit dieser Leidenschaft zu beschäftigen.  Früher habe ich auch häufig mit dem Editor des ersten Neverwinter Nights  herumgealbert - nein mehr noch, ich habe viele Stunden investiert, um  mein eigenes Modul zu erstellen. Ich hatte mir Geschichte, NPCs, Dialoge  und Quests überlegt - doch irgendwann musste ich einsehen, dass ich  meine Vision niemals verwirklichen würde können. Mir fehlte schlicht die  Ausdauer 

Mit Early Access kann nun jedermann beim kreativen  Schaffensprozess eines Spiels nicht nur zuschauen, sondern aktiv daran  teilnehmen. Ein interessantes Konzept und etwas, auf das ich leider im  Artikel nur flüchtig eingegangen bin. Aber dazu gibt es ja die  Kommentarfunktion 



> Und wenn man dann sieht, wie manche  AAA-Titel daher kommen, mit Fehlern, unfertig und teilweise mit nicht  umgesetzten oder verzögerten Features. Und deren Community-Manager dann  der Community zu kreuze kriechen, warum das eine oder anderes so oder so  gelaufen ist, und wir 60,-€ Titel haben die keinen Spaß machen, weil  die Entwickler das angekündigte irgendwie doch vermurkst haben, dann  sage ich, da kaufen die Spieler lieber für 20€ was unfertiges und haben  es dann so wie sie es möchten-  und vertrauen darauf dass es irgendwann  laufen wird, wie es soll. Er nimmt den Studios auch ein Stück weit die  Unsicherheit und den Druck von den Schultern. Zwar nicht effizient  arbeiten zu müssen, aber doch zu wissen, dass man bei dem was man tut  mit Herzblut dabei sein kann und weiß das es richtig und gewollt  ist.


 
Das Schlüsselwort hier, ist meines Erachtens:  "Selbstbestätigung". Early Access ist - das habe ich auch in einigen  Interviews von Entwicklern bestätigt bekommen, mit denen ich für diesen  Artikel gesprochen habe - eine prima Möglichkeit, um sich als Entwickler  davon zu überzeugen, dass man nicht an der Zielgruppe vorbei  entwickelt. Bei der klassischen Spieleentwicklung ist ein Studio durch  Budgetgrenzen und vom Publisher vorgegebene Release-Zeiträume  eingeschränkt in ihrer Flexibilität: Selbst wenn während der Entwicklung  auffällt, dass ein Feature nicht wie gewünscht funktioniert oder dass  das Grundkonzept des Spiels Blödsinn ist, lässt sich daran kaum noch  etwas ändern. Man muss das Spiel einfach fertig bekommen und man hat  unter Umständen auch keine finanziellen Reserven mehr, um schnelle  Änderungen vorzunehmen.

Early Access hilft hier glaube ich, indem  der frühzeitige Verkauf des Spiels dem Entwickler ein finanzielles  Extrapolster verschafft - eine Art "Rückgängig-Funktion", um Fehler  auszubügeln, aber auch eine Sonderbudget für die Umsetzung von  Spieler-Ideen, an die man vorher nicht gedacht hatte.


----------



## Deewee (20. Februar 2014)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Verwässert eine solche Mentalität des "Mal  schauen, was die Spieler wollen" nicht die eigene künstlerische Vision  eines Spiels?



Das ist bei den großen Publisher Releases doch auch nicht anders, nur das da der Publisher sagt wo es lang geht...und bei Early Access ist es halt der Endkunde. Im Prinzip ist es doch auch im Interesse des Studios ein Spiel zu produzieren, das von einer breiten Masse Spielern angenommen wird...da kommt es doch gerade zu gelegen, wenn die Spieler sich selber mit einbringen 

Das Paradebeispiel für Crowdfunding und Early Access ist : Path of Exile.
Es gibt aktuell einfach kein anderes ARPG was auch nur ansatzweise an die Qualität herankommt.
Und darüber hinaus haben Grinding Gear Games meine absolute Hochachtung. Die sind einfach nur Grandios.


----------



## Peter Bathge (20. Februar 2014)

Deewee schrieb:


> Das Paradebeispiel für Crowdfunding und Early Access ist : Path of Exile.
> Es gibt aktuell einfach kein anderes ARPG was auch nur ansatzweise an die Qualität herankommt.
> Und darüber hinaus haben Grinding Gear Games meine absolute Hochachtung. Die sind einfach nur Grandios.


 
Für mich ist Path of Exile ein grandioses Beispiel, wie man Free2Play richtig macht. Mit Early Access hat das Ganze eher weniger zu tun. Immerhin musste man für die Beta nichts bezahlen und auch jetzt ist PoE komplett kostenlos. Hier ist es eher so, dass man was kaufen möchte, um die Entwickler für ihre Arbeit zu belohnen


----------



## Deewee (20. Februar 2014)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Mit Early Access hat das Ganze eher weniger zu tun. Immerhin musste man für die Beta nichts bezahlen und auch jetzt ist PoE komplett kostenlos.



In die Closed Beta kam man nur rein, wenn man sich ein Supporter Pack gekauft hat.
Später kamen dann die Friend Invitations, und noch viel später die Open Beta.

Crowdfunded --> Early Access --> F2P

Bin seit Anfang an dabei, und hab mittlerweile über 200 Euro reingebuttert...und ich bereue keinen Cent 

Grinding Gear Games haben für mich aktuell einen Stellenwert wie das (klassische) Blizzard Studio.
Heutzutage halte ich nicht mehr viel von Blizzard.


Ein anderes Beispiel für guten Early Access ist "Loadout" von Edge of Reality.
Das Spiel ist so verdammt lustig, da kommt richtig das alte Unreal Tournament Feeling auf...

Nicht dieser 0815 CoD / Battlefield Scheiss jedes Jahr.


----------



## Peter Bathge (20. Februar 2014)

Deewee schrieb:


> In die Closed Beta kam man nur rein, wenn man sich ein Supporter Pack gekauft hat.
> Später kamen dann die Friend Invitations, und noch viel später die Open Beta.



Ah, okay. Wusste ich nicht, hab PoE erst mit der Open Beta wirklich wahrgenommen.


----------



## KAEPS133 (20. Februar 2014)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Uih, spannend. Vielleicht magst du das ja mal hier vorstellen?
> 
> 
> 
> Mir ist schon klar, dass das in deinem Fall wohl  kaum ein Problem darstellt, aber trotzdem finde ich die Frage  grundsätzlich spannend: Verwässert eine solche Mentalität des "Mal  schauen, was die Spieler wollen" nicht die eigene künstlerische Vision  eines Spiels? Die Erfahrung hat uns ja gelehrt, dass Menschen vor allem  das wollen, was sie kennen - weil sie sich nichts anderes vorstellen  können oder weil der Mensch von Natur aus dazu neigt, auf Nummer sicher  zu gehen. Wenn jetzt aber immer nur auf die Wünsche der Masse gehört  wird, könnte es nicht passieren, dass Early-Access-Spiele bald genauso  auf Innovationen verzichten, wie es in Teilen der AAA-Spielebranche  schon heute der Fall ist?



Das Projekt heißt Revenge: Rhobar's myth und du kannst regelmäßige Updates dazu auf Facebook oder Desura finden. Dieses Wochenende kommen einige Ankündigungen bezüglich Story und dem nächsten Update.

Die künstlerische Vision kann durch sowas natürlich  verfälscht oder gar zerstört werden. Aber so tiefgreifende Änderungsvorschläge nehme ich für dieses Projekt nicht an. Diese werden bei der Planung von anderen Projekten berücksichtigt. Ich habe eine klare Linie wie ich das Spiel haben möchte, wie ich denke das es gut werden könnte und einigen gefällt. So gab es den Vorschlag von einigen Orks und Waffen in das Spiel einzubauen weil die Grafik und die Landschaft so einladend wären einem Ork eins auf die Mütze zu geben. Das kann ich aber einfach nicht umsetzen da es ein ganz anderes Spiel werden würde. (Das Spiel ist ein open world first person Adventure - ähnlich den ersten Harry Potter spiele von ~2002 nur erwachsener)
So gab es dann den Vorschlag ob man nicht die herumstehenden Kessel nutzen könnte um Tränke zu brauen und sich so Hilfsmittel zu schaffen. Genau das bin ich aktuell am überlegen und am prüfen wie ich das Sinnvoll einsetzen kann. Finde ich einen Einsatz der technisch rund läuft, spielerisch Spaß macht und auch einen wirklichen nutzen hat wird das Spiel um diese Funktion erweitert.

Was ich damit sagen möchte ist, Early Access bietet mir einen gewissen Rahmen in dem ich probieren, experimentieren kann und wenn das Feedback zu den Neuerungen schlecht ist werden diese grundlegend Überarbeitet oder gar entfernt. Man muss sich bei der Entwicklung aber vorher einen festen Rahmen abstecken sonst ändert man am Schluss im Kreis und hat am ende Softwareschrott wo vorne und hinten nichts mehr passt.


----------



## RedDragon20 (21. Februar 2014)

Als Kunde stehe ich der Tatsache sehr skeptisch gegenüber, für ein Produkt zu zahlen, das noch im Alpha-Stadium ist. Wie etwa DayZ. Das Risiko, dass das Game zu Release nicht fertig wird oder vor Release sogar eingestampft wird, ist mir zu hoch. 

Vorteil daran ist natürlich, dass der Spieler schon vorab einen Blick aufs Spiel werfen kann. Und der Entwickler bekommt Feedback, um das Spiel zu verbessern. Aber das reicht mir persönlich nicht, um mich von Early Access (aber auch von Crowdfunding) zu überzeugen. Ich unterstütze den Entwickler lieber dann, wenn das Produkt fertig ist und auch gute Wertungen bekommt. Dann, je nach Game, gern auch mit dem Vollpreis.


----------



## golani79 (21. Februar 2014)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Als Kunde stehe ich der Tatsache sehr skeptisch gegenüber, für ein Produkt zu zahlen, das noch im Alpha-Stadium ist. Wie etwa DayZ. Das Risiko, dass das Game zu Release nicht fertig wird oder vor Release sogar eingestampft wird, ist mir zu hoch.
> 
> Vorteil daran ist natürlich, dass der Spieler schon vorab einen Blick aufs Spiel werfen kann. Und der Entwickler bekommt Feedback, um das Spiel zu verbessern. Aber das reicht mir persönlich nicht, um mich von Early Access (aber auch von Crowdfunding) zu überzeugen. Ich unterstütze den Entwickler lieber dann, wenn das Produkt fertig ist und auch gute Wertungen bekommt. Dann, je nach Game, gern auch mit dem Vollpreis.


 
Bleibt natürlich jedem selbst überlassen, aber wenn alle so denken würden, dann wären einige super Projekte wohl gar nicht zustande gekommen.

Und man bezahlt ja eigentlich nicht für ein Produkt, das noch im Alpha Stadium ist, sondern man "investiert" in die Entwicklung des Titels und bekommt halt für die "Investion" dann, das fertige Produkt.
Sofern es fertiggestellt wird - denn "Investitionen" bedeuten natürlich immer auch Risiko.

Netter Nebeneffekt - man ist halt auch in die Entwicklung "involviert" (durch Alpha / Beta) und kann Feedback geben / Bugs melden und so bis zu einem bestimmten Grad bei der Entwicklung helfen.


----------



## Peter Bathge (21. Februar 2014)

Die Frage ist halt immer, was man für ein Beispiel dadurch setzt, dass man für ein unfertiges Spiel oder ein Versprechen auf ein irgendwann fertiges Spiel setzt. Signalisiert man damit nicht den großen Publishern (die ja wie im Report erwähnt längst auf Early Access aufmerksam geworden ist), dass sich die Kundschaft künftig noch leichter schröpfen lässt?
Dass Early Access funktionieren kann, bestreitet glaube ich inzwischen niemand mehr. Zu hoch ist die Qualität vieler Spiele und einige davon sind ja auch bereits in einer fertigen Version veröffentlicht worden. Aber dieser Trend birgt schon eine Menge Risiken. Gerade bei Langzeitprojekten wie Day Z oder Prison Architect (Wann ist das eigentlich endlich mal fertig?) mache ich mir schon Gedanken, was dabei jemals rauskommen wird. Und ich bin immer wieder erstaunt darüber, was für Abstriche Spieler bei Early-Access-Spielen machen (Beispiel Rust) und diese dann trotzdem über den grünen Klee loben. Ob da nicht so mancher auch einfach versucht, seine eigene Investition zu rechtfertigen und sich die ein oder andere Alpha schönredet? Würde mich wirklich mal interessieren


----------



## turbosnake (21. Februar 2014)

> Gerade bei Langzeitprojekten wie Day Z oder Prison Architect (Wann ist das eigentlich endlich mal fertig?) mache ich mir schon Gedanken, was dabei jemals rauskommen wird.


Gibt Projekte die sind länger in der Alpha bzw Beta zB Kerbal Space Program das seit 2011 kaufbar ist.



> . Signalisiert man damit nicht den großen Publishern (die ja wie im Report erwähnt längst auf Early Access aufmerksam geworden ist), dass sich die Kundschaft künftig noch leichter schröpfen lässt?


Man bezahlt in vielen Fälle einfacher weniger, einige Entwickler besitzen sogar die Dreistheit  den EA auf Steam für 12,50€ zu verramschen und die finale Version dann für 40€ in die virtuellen und physischen Regale zu stellen. [Das meint Blackguards].
Kaum ein Spiel das nicht von KS kommt ist während des EA teurer als später, deswegen lässt man sich ja eben nicht das Geld aus der Tasche ziehen.


----------



## Deewee (22. Februar 2014)

Naja, solange dran gearbeitet wird ist doch okay 

Gab schon Projekte wo ich mich ein bischen geärgert habe, unter anderem Broken Age von Double Fine.
Da hätten sie im Pitch Video ruhig mal sagen können für welche Zielgruppe das Spiel am Ende sein soll.
Cho Cho Zug fahren auf Zuckerbergen, Eiscreme futtern mit nem sprechenden Löffel etc...ich hab mich leicht verarscht gefühlt 
Die haben 400k angefragt, und ~3.4 Millionen per Crowdfunding eingenommen, und das Endprodukt ist meiner Meinung nach eines Tim Schäfers nicht würdig. Er hat schon bessere Adventure gemacht in der Vergangenheit mit anspruchsvollen Rätseln etc.

Ein Zweites Beispiel ist "Godus" von Peter Molyneux...der Populous Nachfolger.
Da ist seit September letzten Jahres Sendepause. Die haben das Ding schnell auf Steam geschmissen per Early Access, und seitdem wurde kein neuer Beta Client eingespielt. Das pisst mich ehrlich gesagt son bischen an. Das ist eins der Spiele auf das ich mich am meisten freue / gefreut habe. Die regelmäßigen VLogs auf youtube gibts auch nicht mehr und in den Foren wird kaum noch neues gepostet. Naja, mal abwarten.

Rust ist übrings sehr gut, das zocken wir ziemlich häufig hier.


----------



## SmokeOnFire (22. Februar 2014)

Hallo

Ein interessantes Thema, das mich seit einer Weile reizt. So sehr, dass ich mich jetzt hier registriere.

Ausgangslage

Ich bin momentan sehr kritisch gegenüber dem Thema eingestellt, und da kommen mehrere aktuelle Eindrücke zusammen:
- Unfertige / Bugbehaftete Großtitel wie Battlefield 4 die monatelang nachgepatcht werden müssen kommen raus
- Ein unglaublicher Kick Starter und Early Access Hype, dass man jeden Überblick verliert
- Dazu teilweise ein Überfinanzierungshype bei manchen Projekten
- Ganz besonders unangenehm: Die aktuelle Tendenz Spiele in Teile oder Episoden zu brechen, weil es geldlich und oder terminlich nicht für alles reicht. Extrem gerade bei Broken Age. Wie kann das sein, dass ein Projekt so überfinanziert wird und dann doch nicht hin kommt?

Positiv an Kickstarter und Early Access finde ich:
- Es gibt Chancen für Projekte, die von großen Publishern nicht angegangen werden. Die aktuelle Retro Welle freut mich. Und es kommt auch mehr frischer Wind und nicht einfach die x-te Version von einem Anno, Siedler, Assassins Creed oder was auch immer.
- Ich hoffe, dass diese kleineren Projekte den "Großen" aufzeigen, dass man auch mit weniger Budget und Manpower gute und beliebte Spiele machen kann, und nicht alles nur milliardenschwere Triple A mit halbstündigem Abspann wegen den zigtausenden Mitwirken sein müssen.
- Community Feedback hilft den Entwicklern das Spiel auf den Markt zu optimieren und nicht erst nach dem raus bringen die Rückmeldungen zu ernten.
- Ich sympathisiere unheimlich mit allen Indie und Hobby Teams, ich bin selber im Herzen Spieleentwickler und Gamedesigner, aber ich habe nie etwas fertig gebracht. Als Softwareentwickler und begeisterter Spieler lag mir das immer nah, aber den Aufwand habe ich nie geschultert. Projekte, in denen ich war, sind zerbrochen über die Zeit.

Was ich negativ finde:
- Ich glaube sehr, dass man sich die Lust am unfertigen Alpha versaut. Man spielt was Unfertiges bis einem die Laune ausgeht und wenn dann irgendwann das Endprodukt kommt, spielt man dann wirklich nochmal, und auch den bereits mehrmals durchgespielten Anfang nochmal durch?
- Die Entkopplung von Begeisterung, Investment und Erhalt des Produkts ist zu groß. Ich finde die Projekte jetzt interessant. In zwei Jahren ist alles anders, bis vielleicht mal was raus kommt.
- Ich glaube Communityfeedback ist zum großen Teil eine Illusion. Es ist für die Teams doch gar nicht möglich, auf zig hundert Leute einzugehen, die ihre Ideen beitragen wollen. Man kann eigentlich nur grobe Stimmungen und Richtungen im Sinne von Umfragen auswerten.
- Die meisten Spieler sind schlechte Game Designer. Ich habe es oft genug erlebt, aber was irgendeiner "toll" finden würde ist oft Game Design mässig Mist. Viele haben dann nicht den umfangreichen Sinn für Balancing und die Gesamtzusammenhänge. Ich schätze 90% und mehr aller Beiträge der Community muss man wegen untauglichkeit verwerfen.
- Communitybetreuung ist Arbeit. Das Team muss auf die Beiträge eingehen und ihren Status veröffentlichen. Das raubt viel Zeit von der Entwicklung. Andererseits können sie sich dabei am Markt orientieren und machen Werbung und gewinnen Käufer und Geld. Es hat Vor und Nachteile.

Das Investitionskonzept

Was eigentlich nicht hinkommt ist diese Art der finanziellen Beteiligung. Normalerweise gehen Firmen zur Bank oder suchen Investoren. Wer Geld gibt erhält dafür Zinsen oder Gewinnbeteiligung. Der Spieler hingegen erhält unreife Produkte und ggf. noch Arbeit wenn er als Feedback und Tester benutzt wird. Das Risiko, das die Backer tragen, dass der Titel nie fertig wird oder nicht gut wird, ist überhaupt nicht mit Vorteilen aufgewogen. Die kriegen dann das fertige Spiel, vielleicht einige Euro unter Neupreis. Aber mal genau genommen, eine Weile Geduld und das Spiel gibts auch zu dem Preis im Sale. Eigentlich müssten die Spieler eine Erfolgsbeteiligung am Unternehmen bekommen, mehr im Sinne von Aktien oder Kreditzinsen.


Mein Fazit

Ich kaufe Spiele fertig, wenn ich sie erleben kann, und unterstütze die Entwickler dann. Mir ist klar, dass manche gewagte Titel und Retro Projekte so gar nicht entstehen könnten und ich danke den frühen Investoren, dass sie manche Projekte möglich machen. Aber ich kann nichts heute kaufen was ich in 1 - 2 Jahren erst bekomme und habe nicht die Zeit, aktiv auszuprobieren und mitzuwirken. Ich habe auch nicht die Lust meine Freude am Spiel an einem Prototypen schon zu zerreiben. Zudem bekleckern sich so manche Projekte nicht mit Ruhm und es ist noch sehr fraglich, was die Backer wirklich heraus bekommen. Nur Terminverzögerung ist noch Glück. Ist es nur eine vorläufige Episode statt des Vollspiels? Oder dann doch arg beschnitten? Wird es vielleicht gar nix? Oder etwas fragwürdiges wie diese Ouya Konsole?

Für mich entscheided am Schluss ein Gedankenspiel, was wäre wenn es nicht um ein Spiel sondern um ein anderes Produkt ginge. Würde ich dann auch backen? Und da kommt meistens ein Nein. Ich würde kein Kickstarter Auto backen, wo ich jetzt schon mal ein Lenkrad bekomme und in einem Jahr vielleicht den Motor und ob es später wirklich fährt, mal sehen.

Kickstarter bleibt was für Mutige, Träumer und Glücksspieler. Es wird sicher einige tolle Projekte geben, die nur dadurch entstsehen dürfen. Aber es wird auch Fehlschläge und unbefriedigende Ergebnisse geben. So lange die Backer das, was sie bekommen, als Mehrwert begreifen und zufrieden sind, würde ich das Geld als Erlebnisgebühr bezeichnen. Dafür dürfen sie mal reingucken, gefühlt mitreden und bekommen einfach etwas geboten. Sie zahlen für die Teilnahme am Prozess und am Traum, nicht für das Ergebnis, das ist ein Bonus.

Aber ein interessanter Gedanke verbleibt: Würde ich selber mal ein Projekt machen, wenn es eine gewisse Reife hätte, ich würde auch Crowdfunding versuchen. Als Empfänger der Gelder sieht die Pro / Contra Liste ganz anders aus. Risiko quasi 0. Tolle Kundenbeteiligung und Werbung. Und wenn es klappt ordentlich Geldmittel ohne Banken und Kram. Der Aufwand für Communitypflege besteht sowieso, egal ob man das Geld vorher oder nachher einnehmen will.

Als Spieler aber bleibt nur die Erinnerung: Früher waren Demos mal kostenlos und vor dem Internet waren Spiele oft bugfreier (oft aber auch weniger komplex, ebenso wie die Hardware), weil es dieses online Patchsystem nicht gab.

Ich denke Kickstarter ist gut für die Projekte und Teams, aber wie es für die Backer ist, da habe ich eher Bedenken.

Grüße
Smoke


----------



## Wut-Gamer (22. Februar 2014)

Ich versuche mal kurz zusammenzufassen, was ich von Early Access halte:

NICHTS.


----------



## turbosnake (22. Februar 2014)

Und  wieso hast du diese Meinung?


----------



## hawkytonk (22. Februar 2014)

SmokeOnFire schrieb:


> ...
> Ich kaufe Spiele fertig, wenn ich sie erleben kann, und unterstütze die Entwickler dann. Mir ist klar, dass manche gewagte Titel und Retro Projekte so gar nicht entstehen könnten und ich danke den frühen Investoren, dass sie manche Projekte möglich machen. Aber ich kann nichts heute kaufen was ich in 1 - 2 Jahren erst bekomme und habe nicht die Zeit, aktiv auszuprobieren und mitzuwirken. Ich habe auch nicht die Lust meine Freude am Spiel an einem Prototypen schon zu zerreiben. Zudem bekleckern sich so manche Projekte nicht mit Ruhm und es ist noch sehr fraglich, was die Backer wirklich heraus bekommen. Nur Terminverzögerung ist noch Glück. Ist es nur eine vorläufige Episode statt des Vollspiels? Oder dann doch arg beschnitten? Wird es vielleicht gar nix? Oder etwas fragwürdiges wie diese Ouya Konsole?
> ...
> Aber ein interessanter Gedanke verbleibt: Würde ich selber mal ein Projekt machen, wenn es eine gewisse Reife hätte, ich würde auch Crowdfunding versuchen. Als Empfänger der Gelder sieht die Pro / Contra Liste ganz anders aus. Risiko quasi 0. Tolle Kundenbeteiligung und Werbung. Und wenn es klappt ordentlich Geldmittel ohne Banken und Kram. Der Aufwand für Communitypflege besteht sowieso, egal ob man das Geld vorher oder nachher einnehmen will.
> ...


Mir geht es ähnlich. 
Kampanien (Kickstarter), wo man selbst entscheidet, um wieviel man den Entwickler unterstützen will, finde ich soweit Ok. Vorallem, finde ich es dann fair, weil darüber einem ansonsten finanzschwachen Entwickler die Möglichkeit gegeben werden kann, ein eher risikobehaftetes Produkt untertützen/möglich machen zu können. Vorausgesetzt, die Entwicklung ist und bleibt dann auch OHNE Vertrieb (Publisher). Das Ganze sollte aber beim Prinzip der Spende bleiben. Wenn ich mehr ausgeben soll, um den Betatester zu spielen, was eigentlich etwas ist, für das andere bezahlt werden, geht mir das schon wieder zu weit. Was soll ich schon groß zu einem Spiel sagen, dass noch nicht fertig ist, außer, dass es noch nicht fertig ist? 

(Steam) Early Access empfinde ich hingegen als höchst moralisch fragwürdig. Ein Produkt im Vorfeld zu verkaufen, einen festen Preis an ein unfertiges Produkt zu kleben, um schon frühzeitig Gewinne zu machen, bedeutet nichts anderes als Spieler/Käufer das Risiko des Projekts tragen zu lassen. Das gilt immer, egal wie nobel und gut gemeint die Absichten jeweiliger Entwickler auch sein mögen.

Ein weiteres Risiko davon ist, dass man auch dem Publisher signalisiert, dass es OK ist, unfertige Produkte zu verkaufen, solange diese als unfertig gekennzeichnet werden. Nach dem Motto "It's not a  bug, it's a feature!" Nachher müssen sich einige Leute nicht wundern, wenn z. B. Ubisoft das nächste AC (oder EA das nächste Battlefield) als Early Access verkauft, aber sagt: "Gebt uns doch jetzt schon das Geld für die Verkaufsversion. Sie ist zwar noch nicht ganz fertig, wird es aber... ". Und auf einmal ist man bewusst und willens früher Beta- und vllt. noch Alphatester über den Verkaufsstart drüber hinaus.


----------



## turbosnake (22. Februar 2014)

> Ein weiteres Riskiko davon ist, dass man auch dem Publisher signalisiert, dass es OK ist, unfertige Produkte zu verkaufen, solange diese als unfertig gekennzeichnet werden


Wären ein Fortschritt atm landen die einfach so auf dem Markt.


----------



## hawkytonk (22. Februar 2014)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Wären ein Fortschritt atm landen die einfach so auf dem Markt.


 Ist es eben nicht. 
Denn der eigentliche Sinn beim Verkauf liegt doch im Vertrieb eines fertigen/auf Vollständigkeit und Funktionsfähigkeit geprüften Produktes. 

Werden die Produkte demnächst als Early Access (namentlich unfertig) verkauft, weiss man zwar als Spieler über die Unfertigkeit des Produktes Bescheid, wird sich dann aber gleichermaßen grundsätzlich an Unfertiges gewöhnen. Die Publisher haben dann 0 Grund, fertige Produkte zu verkaufen. Sie erhalten ja schon eher die Möglchkeit, auf Gewinne und werden für die unfertigen Stände noch belohnt, anstatt dass sich der Spieler - wie noch momentan der Fall  - über die bekannte Unfertigkeit eines Produkte nach Kauf (dieses, als fertig titulierten Produktes) aufregt.


----------



## springenderBusch (22. Februar 2014)

Was mir im Text selbst bei den Entwickleraussagen fehlt, ist der negative Einfluß vieler Schreihälse auf das eigentliche Spielkonzept. Hier wird fast ausschließlich vom Geld gesprochen und nicht ein Wort über die Kunst verloren.

Zum Verdeutlichen : Ein Maler bringt seine eigene Vision auf die Leinwand. Er stellt sich vor seine Staffelei und sieht das fertige Bild fertig vor seinem inneren Auge. Dann sucht er die Farben aus die seine Emotionen passend zu seiner inneren Gefühlswelt am besten transportieren. Er wählt eine bestimmte Maltechnik um dies zu untermauern und einem Grundtenor seine fragile Richtung zu zeigen.
Wenn dann aber bereits 20 potentielle Kunden um ihn schwirren - deren Ahnung vom Malen nur darin besteht pseudointellektuell in Galerien rum zu stehen und sich mit ihren Neuerwerbungen zu messen - und nichts bessere zu tun haben als ihm gute Ratschläge zu geben, wird aus dem erhofften Meisterwerk nur ein blasser Farbenbrei der wässrig auf der Leinwand verläuft.


----------



## turbosnake (22. Februar 2014)

> wird sich dann aber gleichermaßen grundsätzlich an Unfertiges gewöhnen. Die Publisher haben dann 0 Grund, fertige Produkte zu verkaufen.


Sie verkaufen auch jetzt nur selten vollständige Produkte, da es viele Spiele mit Pre Order exklusivem Content gibt und der Rest am besten per Day  1 oder Week 1 Paid DLC nachgeliefert wird.
Da ausreichend große Menge das konsumieren ist der Konsument schon an sowas gewöhnt.


----------



## hawkytonk (22. Februar 2014)

springenderBusch schrieb:


> Was mir im Text selbst bei den Entwickleraussagen fehlt, ist der negative Einfluß vieler Schreihälse auf das eigentliche Spielkonzept. Hier wird fast ausschließlich vom Geld gesprochen und nicht ein Wort über die Kunst verloren.
> ...


 Das hast du nicht Unrecht. 
Es heisst ja nicht ohne Grund: Zu viele Köche verderben den Brei. 

Wenn es beim unterstützen/spenden bliebe, würde (mir) völlig reichen. Komplett bei jedem Aspekt der Umsetzung hinein reden zu können, macht die Produkte sicher nicht unbedingt besser. Schon gar nicht den Fertigungsprozess schneller.


----------



## hawkytonk (22. Februar 2014)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Sie verkaufen auch jetzt nur selten vollständige Produkte, da es viele Spiele mit Pre Order exklusivem Content gibt und der Rest am besten per Day  1 oder Week 1 Paid DLC nachgeliefert wird.
> Da ausreichend große Menge das konsumieren ist der Konsument schon an sowas gewöhnt.


 Und trotzdem gibt es einen Unterschied zwischen einem, wenn man so will beschnittenen, fertigen Produkt (Gold) und einem unfertigen Produkt (Alpha/Beta). 

Momentan gibt es noch für unfertiges Schelte. Halten die Publisher ihren Kurs, wird sich das nicht ändern. Mit der Zeit bessern sich hoffentlich/evtl. die Publisher. (Ich erwarte das nicht, kann aber noch hoffen.)
Würden die gleichen Produkte - wie momentan - als unfertig verkauft werden, gäbe 1) keine Schelte mehr. Dementsprechend wird NIEMAND in der Branche was ändern, sondern auch unfertiges Verkaufen. 2) Wären dann die Produkte wirklich unfertig: also nicht nur ohne geliebtes DLC XY, sondern auch ohne viele andere Dinge. Man könnte auch sagen: Durch den nicht näher definierten Status eines "Early Access"-Produktes stünden dem Publisher Tür und Tor offen.


----------



## belakor602 (22. Februar 2014)

springenderBusch schrieb:


> Was mir im Text selbst bei den Entwickleraussagen fehlt, ist der negative Einfluß vieler Schreihälse auf das eigentliche Spielkonzept. Hier wird fast ausschließlich vom Geld gesprochen und nicht ein Wort über die Kunst verloren.
> 
> Zum Verdeutlichen : Ein Maler bringt seine eigene Vision auf die Leinwand. Er stellt sich vor seine Staffelei und sieht das fertige Bild fertig vor seinem inneren Auge. Dann sucht er die Farben aus die seine Emotionen passend zu seiner inneren Gefühlswelt am besten transportieren. Er wählt eine bestimmte Maltechnik um dies zu untermauern und einem Grundtenor seine fragile Richtung zu zeigen.
> Wenn dann aber bereits 20 potentielle Kunden um ihn schwirren - deren Ahnung vom Malen nur darin besteht pseudointellektuell in Galerien rum zu stehen und sich mit ihren Neuerwerbungen zu messen - und nichts bessere zu tun haben als ihm gute Ratschläge zu geben, wird aus dem erhofften Meisterwerk nur ein blasser Farbenbrei der wässrig auf der Leinwand verläuft.


 
Wenns in meinem Haus ist und mir dieser "blasse Farbenbrei" besser gefällt als sein Meisterwerk dann ist es doch gut oder?
Leute bei Spielen handelt es sich um Konsumprodukte und nicht um Kunstwerke, es geht doch primär darum dass es den Kunden gefällt und Geld verdient wird oder? Ich sehe es nicht zu eng dass auf den Kunden ein bisschen gehört wird, zwar sollte die eigene Vision nicht komplett weggeworfen werden aber ein bisschen hören konnte man schon.

Respawn macht ja gerade dass die sind so stur fixiert auf ihre eigene Version und wollen einfach nicht auf diese 2 Kritikpunkte hören : AI-Bots und Spieleranzahl. Die Spielmechaniken machen wirklich Spaß aber es gibt einfach zu viele Bots und kaum echte Spieler, aber die Bots zu entfernen und die Spieleranzahl leicht erhöhen würde gegen die "künstlerische Vision" von Respawn stoßen und sie sind einfach komplett stur und wollen es nicht implementieren obwohl es einfach wäre, und es sehr viele verlangen.

Wenn du das gut findest dann respektiere ich deine Meinung aber ich finde man sollte bei einem Konsumprodukt auch auf den Kunden hören...


----------



## p4nd4fri3nd (22. Februar 2014)

Vor Minecraft gab es schon Overgrowth (Alphas ab 25. November 200 und Natural Selection 2 (seit 2006 in Entwicklung, wann es die erste Alpha für Vorbesteller gab weiss ich nicht genau) als das was mittlerweile als "Early Access" bezeichnet wird. Somit ist Minecraft nicht der Vorreiter, sondern nur einer der ersten Nachfolger.

Bei Overgrowth sieht man dass die Community durchaus Einfluss hat, aber nicht indem sie dazwischenfunkt, sondern selbst Mods, Launcher und Konzepte bereitstellt.
Die Alphas sind im Grunde genommen der Editor mit immer mehr Funktionen. Über die Story ist kaum etwas bekannt. Die einzige Quelle sind dabei Blogposts und Comics.

Inwiefern das für den Kunden sinnvoll ist und ob es moralisch verwerflich ist so zu arbeiten muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.

Dabei gibt es für jede Seite gute Argumente.

Ein anderes System verfolgte Project Cars. Hier gab es verschiedene "Pakete" die man sich kaufen konnte. Indem man sich im Forum auf besondere Art und Weise verdient gemacht hat und auch wenn man viel Bugs reportet wurde man belohnt. Zum Beispiel durch Aufstiege im Rang. Oder sogar Bezahlung.
Allerdings hat da eine britische Behörde dazwischengefunkt. In diesem Fall hat es sich wirklich um eine Investition gehandelt, allerdings war Diese nach Ansicht der Behörde rechtswidrig.
Das Ende vom Lied ist dass niemand mehr diese Investition tätigen kann, kein Rangaufstieg mehr möglich ist und jeder der möchte sein Geld jederzeit zurückkriegen kann (dann aber alle Zugangsrechte verliert und es danach aber wohl erst zu Release wieder spielen kann.

Noch ein Beispiel ist NextCarGame von Bugbear. Hier gibt es keine wirkliche "Early-Access"-Version, sondern nur Demos für Vorbesteller.
Würde durch irgendeinen Grund die Entwicklung eingestellt (das ist aber seeehr unwahrscheinlich) würden alle Vorbesteller die aktuelle Vollversion kriegen.

Meiner Meinung nach muss man über Early Access bei jedem Einzelfall neu entscheiden und sollte es erstmal bei JEDEM Spiel kritisch hinterfragen, nochmal drüber nachdenken und sich gut informieren bevor man das Geld ausgibt.


----------



## MisterSmith (22. Februar 2014)

Das gesamte Konzept oder die Art eines Spieles wird zum Zeitpunkt einer Alpha nicht mehr geändert. Wenn das Entwickler suggerieren, dann ist dies entweder reines Marketing oder nur schlecht kommuniziert.

Es geht meistens nur noch um z. B. die Bedienung oder kleine Veränderungen in der Spielmechanik. Am eigentlichen Spiel ändert sich nichts mehr.

Allerdings ist es in der Tat so, dass sich an den Spielen oder besser gesagt, an denen welche erfolgreich sind, sich sehr stark orientiert wird, beispielsweise ohne WoW gäbe es wohl kaum so viele MMORPGs.

Ich bin der Meinung die Entwickler sollten ein Spiel kreieren welches ihnen selbst Spaß macht, wird bei großen Entwicklerstudios natürlich nie möglich sein, aber bei kleineren ist dies ein großer Vorteil, weshalb man sich vermutlich fragt, wieso es möglich ist, dass weniger Leute ein besseres Spiel erschaffen können gegenüber anderen mit zehnmal so vielen Mitarbeitern.


----------



## springenderBusch (22. Februar 2014)

belakor602 schrieb:


> Wenns in meinem Haus ist und mir dieser "blasse Farbenbrei" besser gefällt als sein Meisterwerk dann ist es doch gut oder?
> Leute bei Spielen handelt es sich um Konsumprodukte und nicht um Kunstwerke, es geht doch primär darum dass es den Kunden gefällt und Geld verdient wird oder? Ich sehe es nicht zu eng dass auf den Kunden ein bisschen gehört wird, zwar sollte die eigene Vision nicht komplett weggeworfen werden aber ein bisschen hören konnte man schon.
> 
> Respawn macht ja gerade dass die sind so stur fixiert auf ihre eigene Version und wollen einfach nicht auf diese 2 Kritikpunkte hören : AI-Bots und Spieleranzahl. Die Spielmechaniken machen wirklich Spaß aber es gibt einfach zu viele Bots und kaum echte Spieler, aber die Bots zu entfernen und die Spieleranzahl leicht erhöhen würde gegen die "künstlerische Vision" von Respawn stoßen und sie sind einfach komplett stur und wollen es nicht implementieren obwohl es einfach wäre, und es sehr viele verlangen.
> ...



Mein Meinung steht, ich werde sie aber garantiert nicht Anderen auf die Nase drücken.

 Kundenrückmeldungen sind sinnvoll und können zu einem besseren Spielerlebnis beitragen. Vor allem wenn es sich um echte "Bugs" oder real fehlerhafte Spielmechaniken dreht
 Die Betonung liegt aber auf " können beitragen ".
 Und Können sollte ebenfalls vorhanden sein, als bloßes " Geschrei ".
 Viele wollen Veränderungen die nur ihnen passen, oder regen sich über andere Spielmechaniken gegenüber ihrem heißgeliebten Lieblingsspiel auf.
 Fragt man dann nach, warum sie dann nicht ihr Lieblingsspiel weiterspielen, kommt keine Antwort oder nur merkwürdiges Gestammel.
 Mir hier im Forum mit Sacred 2 passiert. Nur weil es nicht genau wie Diablo 2 war wurde es von einem Forenuser niedergemacht.
 Die gleichen User würden sich aber sofort darüber aufregen wenn ein neues Spiel ihrer bisherigen Liebe wie ein Ei dem anderen ähneln würde.
 Zu vielen Leuten, die eigentlich kein Talent und/oder keine Ahnung von Spieldesign haben, wird am Ende zu viel Gewichtung beigemessen.
 Wenn man dann auf alles tageslauniges Geschrei - heute hüh, morgen hott - hört, wird aus einem geplanten Point´n Klick Adventure ein Duellshooter aus der über die Schulter Sicht.

 Titanfall ist auch so ein Beispiel. Keiner hat bisher etwas anderes gesehen, außer den ZWEI Karten. Aber jede Menge Geheul im Äther !
 Keiner wartet ab bis das fertige Produkt im Laden steht und erste Tests veröffentlicht werden, in denen vom kompletten Produkt berichtet wird.
 Jeder denkt seine Vorschläge wären das Gelbe vom Ei und er hätte Recht, ohne das Ganze des Spiels überhaupt zu Gesicht bekommen zu haben.
 Keiner der Rumkrakehler hat überhaupt eine Ahnung von der Vision der Ersteller. Vielleicht tauchen Spielmechaniken im fertigen Produkt auf die bewußt zurückgehalten wurden um die Leute dann bei Veröffentlichung zu überraschen und bei denen das 6 Spieler plus Bots hervorragend passt.
 Aber NEIN, weil das Spiel den tausenden persönlichen Wünschen der Betaspieler nicht passt, wird rumgeschrien.

 Firmen die den Weg des kostenpflichtigen Frühzeitigen Zugangs gehen, sollten sich sehr wohl vor Augen führen daß das auch kräftig nach hinten losgehen kann. Und Spieler die nur spielen wollen und keine Ahnung vom Entstehungsprozeß haben - also 99 von 100 - sollten tunlichst die Finger davon lassen.


----------



## Peter Bathge (22. Februar 2014)

SmokeOnFire schrieb:


> Ein interessantes Thema, das mich seit einer Weile reizt. So sehr, dass ich mich jetzt hier registriere.


 
Das freu mich natürlich besonders. Noch schöner finde ich, dass du auch gleich so einen langen und lesenswerten Beitrag raushast. Ich kann mich dir in allen Punkten nur anschließen, wir haben da so ziemlich die gleiche Meinung. Und was du am Ende sagst, möchte ich noch einmal besonders hervorheben: Aus Entwicklersicht gibt es tatsächlich praktisch keine (schwerwiegenden) Nachteile. Einzig die Gefahr, potenzielle Kunden mit einer schlechten Alpha abzuschrecken, wurde von einigen meiner Interview-Partner als mögliches Risiko benannt. Ansonsten waren die alle ziemlich begeistert von Early Access (außer Guido Henkel ). Daher glaube ich auch, dass diese Art der Spieleveröffentlichung so schnell nicht wieder verschwinden wird, auch wenn ich persönlich abseits meines beruflichen Interesses nur wenig damit anfangen kann.



hawkytonk schrieb:


> Ein weiteres Risiko davon ist, dass man auch  dem Publisher signalisiert, dass es OK ist, unfertige Produkte zu  verkaufen, solange diese als unfertig gekennzeichnet werden. Nach dem  Motto "It's not a  bug, it's a feature!" Nachher müssen sich einige  Leute nicht wundern, wenn z. B. Ubisoft das nächste AC (oder EA das  nächste Battlefield) als Early Access verkauft, aber sagt: "Gebt uns  doch jetzt schon das Geld für die Verkaufsversion. Sie ist zwar noch  nicht ganz fertig, wird es aber... ". Und auf einmal ist man bewusst und  willens früher Beta- und vllt. noch Alphatester über den Verkaufsstart  drüber hinaus.


 
Ganz klar, dieses Risiko besteht. Und dass jetzt zum Beispiel schon  Kalypso und Ubisoft ins Early-Access-Geschäft einsteigen, ist glaube  ich nur der erste Vorbote eines noch viel größeren Booms. Da stimme ich  Guido Henkel zu: "Niemand wird Geld auf der Straße liegen lassen." Wenn  Firmen sehen, dass Early Access funktioniert, werden sie es adaptieren.  Sie wären andernfalls ja auch schön blöd 

Ein großes Problem einer solchen Entwicklung wäre meines Erachtens, dass Bug-Katastrophen wie X Rebirth von Redaktionen wie PC Games nicht mehr kategorisch abgestraft werden können, ohne ein Stück weit Glaubwürdigkeit zu verlieren: Denn wie können wir eine Kaufwarnung aussprechen, wenn das entsprechende Produkt als unfertig gekennzeichnet ist, künftige Verbesserungen also zu erwarten oder zumindest nicht auszuschließen sind? Die Probleme für die Berichterstattung durch Early Access werden uns Pressevetretern in Zukunft noch einige schlaflose Nächte bereiten. Ich glaube, Early Access könnte sogar dazu beitragen, zahlenbasierte Wertungen gänzlich zu verwerfen.



springenderBusch schrieb:


> Was mir im Text selbst bei den  Entwickleraussagen fehlt, ist der negative Einfluß vieler Schreihälse  auf das eigentliche Spielkonzept. Hier wird fast ausschließlich vom Geld  gesprochen und nicht ein Wort über die Kunst verloren.
> 
> Zum Verdeutlichen : Ein Maler bringt seine eigene Vision auf die  Leinwand. Er stellt sich vor seine Staffelei und sieht das fertige Bild  fertig vor seinem inneren Auge. Dann sucht er die Farben aus die seine  Emotionen passend zu seiner inneren Gefühlswelt am besten  transportieren. Er wählt eine bestimmte Maltechnik um dies zu  untermauern und einem Grundtenor seine fragile Richtung zu zeigen.
> Wenn dann aber bereits 20 potentielle Kunden um ihn schwirren - deren  Ahnung vom Malen nur darin besteht pseudointellektuell in Galerien rum  zu stehen und sich mit ihren Neuerwerbungen zu messen - und nichts  bessere zu tun haben als ihm gute Ratschläge zu geben, wird aus dem  erhofften Meisterwerk nur ein blasser Farbenbrei der wässrig auf der  Leinwand verläuft.


 
Ich habe diese Frage den meisten Entwicklern gestellt, aber leider ist keine besonders zitierfähige Antwort dabei herausgekommen. Lediglich Amplitude (Endless Space, Dungeon of the Endless) hat dazu konkret Stellung bezogen. Dank ihrem Games2Gether-Konzept und ihrer Vorab-Veröffentlichung der Design-Dokumente stellt sich ihnen diese Frage nach der künstlerischen Vision gar nicht. Die User, die an der Alpha teilnehmen, wissen durch die Design-Dokumente von Anfang an, in welchem Rahmen überhaupt Feedback verlangt wird - vom Grundkonzept rücken die Entwickler eh nicht ab und wie das aussieht, weiß auch jeder, der die Dokumente gelesen hat. Ergo werden exotische Feedback-Wünsche wie "Baut ein Combo-System in euer Rundenstrategie-Spiel ein!" gar nicht erst beachtet, weil sie sich von der Vision des Studios zu sehr entfernen.

Aber ich gebe dir Recht, gerade bei vage formulierten Projekten wie Rust (wo die Entwickler ja kürzlich sogar einen zuvor elementaren Bestandteil des Spiels rausgenommen haben, die Zombies) ist diese Gefahr durchaus gegeben.



p4nd4fri3nd schrieb:


> Vor Minecraft gab es schon Overgrowth (Alphas ab 25. November 200
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Guter Punkt, das war mir so nicht bewusst. Aber Minecraft war definitiv der bekannteste und für die weitere Entwicklung wichtigste Pionier.


> Meiner Meinung nach muss man über Early Access bei jedem  Einzelfall neu entscheiden und sollte es erstmal bei JEDEM Spiel  kritisch hinterfragen, nochmal drüber nachdenken und sich gut  informieren bevor man das Geld ausgibt.


 
Ich finde, dieses Beispiel gesunden Menschheitsverstandes sollte in großen Lettern über dem Early-Access-Bereich des Steam-Shops prangen 


Zu der Sache mit Titanfall nur ganz kurz meine Off-Topic-Meinung, die sich in eine ähnliche Richtung wie die von springenderBusch bewegt: Titanfall ist ein Beispiel für die Nachteile des Internet-Zeitalters, in der niemand ein Experte sein muss, um sich wie einer aufzuspielen. Wer die Beta gespielt hat und das Spiel nicht mag, dem sei das gegönnt. Aber wie schon bei der Ankündigung des 6v6-Spielerlimits von etlichen Leuten rumgeheult wurde, die das Spiel noch nie in den Händen hatten, hat mich auch extrem geärgert. Ich halte es außerdem generell für gewagt, einem Entwickerstudio, das sich jahrelang mit einem Projekt beschäftigt hat, einfach mal die Fähigkeit abzusprechen, ein gutes Spielkonzept zu ersinnen. Klar, es gibt den Faktor Nahblindheit, bei dem man zu nahe an einem Projekt sein kann, um einen für Unbeteiligte offensichtlichen Fehler zu erkennen. Aber wie hier schon etliche Leute vor Release meinten, sie wüssten alles besser als Respawn, fand ich reichlich unangebracht.


----------



## Fraiser_ (22. Februar 2014)

Ich schliesse mich der Argumentation von Henkel an. Ich habe keine Zeit ein Spiel 5x durchzuspielen nur weil es dann den vollen Inhalt hat oder bugfrei(er) ist. Frueher waren Spieler auch von Spielen begeistert als sie noch nicht Einfluss nehmen konnten. Als Beta-Tester herzuhalten will ich das Spiel entweder kostenlos oder fuer die aufgewandte Zeit um dem Studio zu helfen eher noch Bezahlung. Die ADHS Jugend von heute kann einfach nicht mehr die Geduld aufbringen bis zum Release zu warten.


----------



## turbosnake (22. Februar 2014)

> Ich glaube, Early Access könnte sogar dazu beitragen, zahlenbasierte Wertungen gänzlich zu verwerfen.


Was ein großer Fortschritt wäre, die Zahlen sagen nicht aus und kommen mir nur ausgewürfelt vor. Da sie einfach nicht zum Text des Testes passen.
Extrem auffallen tut das bei der gamestar, da sie über 90% so definieren "über 90 Absolutes Ausnahmespiel, ein Muss 
für jeden Spieler!". Das ist ein seiner Grundaussage schon Blödsinn.
Dazu würde den Entwickler eine große Last von den Schultern genommen, da sie nicht mehr am Review Score gemessen werden.


----------



## Malevirgin-1 (23. Februar 2014)

Habe "Assetto corsa" als early access getestet und war sehr positiv überrascht. Absolut stabil, herrliche Strecken und Innenansichten. Wenn DAS die Vorversion ist, dann freue ich mich jetzt schon auf die Vollversion mit noch mehr Autos, Strecken und Rennen. Selbst wenn ich meine Graphikkarte übertakte, stürzt das Spiel nicht ab.


----------



## SmokeOnFire (23. Februar 2014)

Hallo zusammen



> Was mir im Text selbst bei den Entwickleraussagen fehlt, ist der  negative Einfluß vieler Schreihälse auf das eigentliche Spielkonzept.  Hier wird fast ausschließlich vom Geld gesprochen und nicht ein Wort  über die Kunst verloren.
> 
> Zum Verdeutlichen : Ein Maler bringt seine eigene Vision auf die Leinwand.



Ich denke bei der Spieleentwicklung geht es nur noch selten um Kunst oder geistige Innovation. In den Großserien mit 3, 4 und mehr Teilen geht es nur noch um Käufermarkt und Umsatz. Alles muss Massentauglich sein und auch für den kleinen Casual Player funktionieren. Das ist logisch, die Unternehmen wollen ja Umsatz maximieren, ist auch an sich nichts Böses. Der Käufer stimmt jetzt auch schon über den Spielinhalt ab, durch Rezension, Kritik und Kauf oder nicht Kauf. Beteiligt sind wir alle auch bei den normalen Projekten, nur weniger direkt. Computerspiele sind 90% Handwerk. Die Entwickler sind keine Künstler, die eine eigene Idee schaffen. Sie fertigen einen Artikel an, der sich stark verkaufen soll. Sicherlich im Bereich ihrer Ideen und Vorlieben und Spezialitäten, aber dennoch ist es ein Produkt für den Massenmarkt und kein Werk. Von geistiger Schöpfung kann man bei den xten Teilen von Serien auch nur begrenzt sprechen.

Aber anders herum, gerade diese Kickstartes unterstützen ja wieder das, was vom Mainstream abweicht. Das, was ein kleinerer Teil des Marktes will aber kein Großer aufgreift. Oder doch wieder Kunst, einen Traum einiger Entwickler, den ein Publisher nie wagen würde oder könnte weil zu riskant. Gerade die können über Funding ein frühes Feedback über Nachfrage erhalten und bieten den Leuten wieder mal Abwechslung vom Einheitsbrei. So gesehen ist das Mitreden der Backer aber dann der Preis dafür, dass der Künstler sein Werk fertig stellen kann oder daran verdient. Vielleicht sollten auch große Publisher sich mal ein paar kleinere Teams zulegen für innovative, alternative Ideen. Wenn es nicht gleich Triple-A ist, ist das Kostenrisiko auch geringer und der Absatz kann kleiner bleiben. Es gibt genug fertige Spiele, die zeigen, es muss keine Megagrafik mit Ultraphysik sein um am Markt zu funktionieren. Spiele funktionieren auch mit Abstraktion, wie Brettspiele seit jeher.


Jetzt haben wir im Endeffekt wieder so etwas wie freie Marktwirtschaft. Anbieten kann man fast alles, die Nachfrage entscheidet. Auch jetzt schon scheitern viele Projekte die echt dumpf sind. Die ersten Ergebnisse kommen jetzt raus, und viele alte Fans bekannter Namen haben jetzt ihren Traum gekauft indem sie ein Projekt ihres Lieblingsentwicklers gebackt haben. Durch einige Fehlschläge wird der Markt schwerer, auch für die Guten. Mit der Zeit werden die Leute ihren Rausch ablegen und sinnvoller backen und dann wird sich irgendwie die Spreu vom Weizen trennen. Vermutlich müssen die Konzepte und Prototypen immer reifer sein, der Releasetermin absehbar, die Chance für Erfolg hoch, so dass sowieso nur Projekte einen Kickstart bekommen, die schon ein gutes Stück Strecke gemacht haben und keine reinen Träumereien. Irgendwo wird der Markt Kriterien bilden. Die Leute haben ja begrenzt Geld. Die Begeisterung geht zurück.

Wer solche 1000 $ und drüber backings macht ist mir eh nicht klar. Das sind Fanatiker oder Reiche oder was auch immer. Selbst da ist doch der Gegenwert mau. Unterschriebener Kram bis hin zum Abend mit dem Entwickler, na toll, keine zig tausend wert. Ab solchen Beträgen sollten echt Erfolgsbeteiligung und Gewinne drin sein.

Was mich nervös macht sind so backings wie kreiere eine Waffe oder eine Klasse oder einen Charakter. Das ist echt ein schmaler Grat, denjenigen der da viel Geld rein tut zufrieden zu stellen und trotzdem die Gamebalance zu wahren. Dennoch kann ich solche Backer nicht verstehen, das ist so viel Geld nicht wert.

Wie wäre es damit, mein Wunsch an PC Games: Findet mal welche von diesen Hochpreis Backern ab 1000$ und fragt mal nach Motivation und klärt die Rahmenbedingungen. Irgendeinen Millionär kümmert so ein Betrag sicher nicht, die Frage wäre also auch, aus welchem Vermögen kommt so ein Backing? Keine Ahnung, ob das machbar ist, so Leute zu finden und zu interviewen. Wäre aber interessant.

-Smoke


----------



## RedDragon20 (23. Februar 2014)

SmokeOnFire schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ein interessantes Thema, das mich seit einer Weile reizt. So sehr, dass ich mich jetzt hier registriere.
> 
> ...


 Sehr schöner Beitrag, der sich zum größten Teil auch mit meiner Meinung deckt. 



turbosnake schrieb:


> Was ein großer Fortschritt wäre, die Zahlen  sagen nicht aus und kommen mir nur ausgewürfelt vor. Da sie einfach  nicht zum Text des Testes passen.
> Extrem auffallen tut das bei der gamestar, da sie über 90% so definieren "über 90 Absolutes Ausnahmespiel, ein Muss
> für jeden Spieler!". Das ist ein seiner Grundaussage schon Blödsinn.
> Dazu würde den Entwickler eine große Last von den Schultern genommen, da sie nicht mehr am Review Score gemessen werden.


 Die größere Last ist dann aber die Erwartungshaltung derer, die im Voraus für ein Produkt zahlen. DayZ z.B. ist gerade immens erfolgreich, trotz Alpha-Stadium. Wenn die Entwickler zu Release kein fertiges Produkt abliefern, dass die hohen Erwartungen erfüllt, dann ist der Shitstorm groß und weitere Projekte werden schwierig. Dem Entwickler wird eine Menge Vertrauen entgegen gebracht und das ist wohl die größte Last von allen.

Man weiß als Spieler dank Early Access, wohin die Reise gehen soll und könnte. Aber ob das Ziel erreicht wird, ist zu allererst immer fraglich. Somit wird zwar eine Last durch das Wegfallen von Zahlenwertungen genommen, aber die Last des Vertrauens bleibt bestehen.

Und dass das Vertrauen der Spieler nur bloßer Nebeldunst ist und schnell enttäuscht sein kann, zeigte z.B. Bioware schon. Die meisten ihrer Spiele waren (meiner Meinung nach) immer große Klasse. Dann kommt mit Dragon Age 2 ein Spiel, das negativ hervor sticht und das Vertrauen in diesen Entwickler ist dahin. Danach kam SWTOR und schließlich das Mass Effect 3-Ende. Es würde mich wundern, wenn die meisten Dragon Age: Inquisition ohne Skepsis entgegen blicken würden. 

Gleiches gilt für Blizzard. WoW wurde verwässert, mit Hearthstone kommt ein spaßiges Game, das aber auf Free2Play setzt und mit Diablo 3 haben sie ja auch gerademal ein mittelmäßiges Spiel abgeliefert. Auch hier würde es mich wundern, wenn man Blizzard ohne Skepsis entgegen kommen würde.

Beide sind Entwickler mit langer Tradition in der Branche, die sich aber in letzten Jahren das Vertrauen der Spieler versaut haben.


----------



## belakor602 (23. Februar 2014)

Ich kenne ein paar in meinem internationalen Clan die über 1000€ in Star Citizen investiert haben. Zwar nicht alles auf einmal aber in Häppchen aber auf jeden Fall sehr viel Geld reingepumpt haben. Von dem was ich verstanden habe sind die einfach nur sehr sehr gehyped für das Spiel und außerordentlich reich auch nicht. Klar sind das keine armen Menschen, sovie ich weiß sind der Großteil Schweden, denen gehts ziemlich gut, aber in Geld schwimmen tun die jetzt auch nicht.


----------



## Peter Bathge (23. Februar 2014)

SmokeOnFire schrieb:


> Ich denke bei der Spieleentwicklung geht es nur noch selten um Kunst oder geistige Innovation. In den Großserien mit 3, 4 und mehr Teilen geht es nur noch um Käufermarkt und Umsatz. Alles muss Massentauglich sein und auch für den kleinen Casual Player funktionieren. Das ist logisch, die Unternehmen wollen ja Umsatz maximieren, ist auch an sich nichts Böses. Der Käufer stimmt jetzt auch schon über den Spielinhalt ab, durch Rezension, Kritik und Kauf oder nicht Kauf. Beteiligt sind wir alle auch bei den normalen Projekten, nur weniger direkt. Computerspiele sind 90% Handwerk. Die Entwickler sind keine Künstler, die eine eigene Idee schaffen. Sie fertigen einen Artikel an, der sich stark verkaufen soll. Sicherlich im Bereich ihrer Ideen und Vorlieben und Spezialitäten, aber dennoch ist es ein Produkt für den Massenmarkt und kein Werk. Von geistiger Schöpfung kann man bei den xten Teilen von Serien auch nur begrenzt sprechen.


 
Mit diesem Teil deines Beitrags habe ich ehrlich gesagt ein Problem, vor allem weil du keine Unterscheidung zwischen Entwicklern und Publishern großer Serien machst. Es ist meines Erachtens nicht fair, den Machern von Assassin's Creed, Battlefield oder Diablo abzusprechen, dass sie Künstler sind. Natürlich sind sie das. Und natürlich erschaffen sie eigene Ideen. Problematisch wird es erst, wenn ein Publisher (lies: Manager, die womöglich gar keinen Hintergrund in Sachen Spieleentwicklung haben) der Kreativität der Entwickler Grenzen setzt. Das ist in einem gewissen Rahmen vollkommen okay, sonst würde ja nie ein Spiel fertig werden. Bei den großen, börsennotierten Unternehmen kommen aber natürlich tatsächlich der von dir beanstandete Profitgedanke und die Anpassung für den Massenmarkt ins Spiel. Aber erstens ist das nun wirklich nicht der Fehler der Entwickler, zweitens ist nicht automatisch alles schlecht, weil es eine große Masse an Leuten anspricht. Im Gegenteil könnte man argumentieren, dass gerade das gut ist, was einer möglichst großen Zahl an Personen gefällt. Die Sache ist doch die: Die Leute, die auf PCGames.de oder anderswo über Spiele diskutieren, sind eine Minderheit. Und wir als selbsternannte Spiele-Gourmets haben natürlich ganz andere Vorlieben als die breite Masse


----------



## Shadow_Man (23. Februar 2014)

Man sollte eben auch bei jedem Spiel genau abwägen: Sind die Entwickler vertrauenswürdig? Kann ich mir ziemlich sicher sein, dass es das Spiel bis zum Endprodukt schaffen wird? 

Weil an sich ist das genauso wie Kickstarter eine gute Sache. Man kann Entwickler unterstützen, die einem beispielsweise wieder Spiele bringen, die man ohne ein solches Konzept wohl nie wieder gesehen hätte. Da ist es dann eine gute Art der Unterstützung und man kann sich gegebenenfalls sogar an der Entwicklung durch Verbesserungsvorschläge beteiligen.
Bei großen Firmen, die das aus eigener Taschen finanzieren können, da würde ich das natürlich nicht machen. Auch finde ich es zweifelhaft, wenn Leute für Spiele in der Alpha-Version bezahlen sollen, die später Free-2-Play werden. Das ist doch sehr grotesk 

Wie bei allem im Leben. Immer gut vorher informieren und nur Sachen unterstützen, bei denen man sich relativ sicher ist. Ansonsten lieber auf das fertige Endprodukt warten.

@Peter: Übrigens ein prima Artikel


----------



## Deewee (23. Februar 2014)

belakor602 schrieb:


> Leute bei Spielen handelt es sich um Konsumprodukte und nicht um Kunstwerke



Äpfel, Birnen und Bananen sind Konsumprodukte.
(Gute) Videospiele sind in der Tat Kunstwerke, die man teilweise Jahrzehnten später immer noch spielt.


----------



## TwilightSinger (23. Februar 2014)

Deewee schrieb:


> Äpfel, Birnen und Bananen sind Konsumprodukte.
> (Gute) Videospiele sind in der Tat Kunstwerke, die man teilweise Jahrzehnten später immer noch spielt.



Cool, ist mein altes Radio auch ein Kunstwerk? Das läuft schon über ein Jahrzehnt tadellos.


----------



## Deewee (24. Februar 2014)

TwilightSinger schrieb:


> Cool, ist mein altes Radio auch ein Kunstwerk? Das läuft schon über ein Jahrzehnt tadellos.




Wohl eher ne Antiquität 

Es ist doch so, das uns die Industie heutzutage glauben machen will das Videospiele Konsumgüter sind.
Warum gibts wohl jedes Jahr ein "neues" CoD?
Sind die neuen Teile irgendwie besser als die Vorgänger?
Nein es ist genau der selbe Käse wie jedes beschissene Jahr.

Wenn man jetzt mal Spiele wie Tomb Raider, Last of us, Skyrim etc dagegen hält, das sind Kunstwerke.
Sowohl Musikalisch, als auch Grafisch und Spielerisch.

Nimm beispielsweise mal das 1998 entwickelte Starcraft 1.
Das ist nicht nur Kunstwerk, das wird sogar heute noch gespielt und ist "Volkssport" in Korea. 16 Jahre später.
Die Ligen werden im öffentlichen TV übertragen.

Das man Videospielen den künstlerischen Aspekt absprechen will ist einfach nur lächerlich.
Schonmal diverse Artworks betrachtet, und wie aufwändig sehr viele Spiele sind ?


----------



## turbosnake (24. Februar 2014)

> Wenn man jetzt mal Spiele wie Tomb Raider, Skyrim etc dagegen hält, das sind Kunstwerke.
> Sowohl Musikalisch, als auch Grafisch und Spielerisch.


Für mich sind das auch keine Kunstwerke, da passt eher sowas wie To The Moon oder Brothers A Tale of Two Sons.


----------



## Worrel (24. Februar 2014)

TwilightSinger schrieb:


> Cool, ist mein altes Radio auch ein Kunstwerk? Das läuft schon über ein Jahrzehnt tadellos.


 Sobald sich jemand über die Ästhetik Gedanken macht, kann man mindestens von eine Teil-Kunstwerk ausgehen, denn irgendein Künstler/Designer hat das Gehäuse entworfen.

Das "Konsum" Argument ist übrigens spätestens dann sinnlos, wenn man sich klarmacht, daß bspweise Michelangelos Gemälde an der Decke der Sixtinischen Kappelle eine Auftragsarbeit war - also purer Kommerz.


----------



## Peter Bathge (24. Februar 2014)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> @Peter: Übrigens ein prima Artikel



Danke, diese Art von Zuspruch ist des Redakteurs Manna 



Deewee schrieb:


> Das man Videospielen den künstlerischen Aspekt absprechen will ist einfach nur lächerlich.
> Schonmal diverse Artworks betrachtet, und wie aufwändig sehr viele Spiele sind ?



Genau darauf wollte ich mit meinem Beitrag weiter oben hinaus. Allein wegen des Aufwand und der Liebe zum Detail, die Entwickler in ihre Spiele stecken (mal mehr, mal weniger), halte ich es für komplett verfehlt, sie als Handwerke" statt als Künstler zu bezeichnen.


----------



## RedDragon20 (24. Februar 2014)

Spiele können einen künstlerischen Wert haben. Müssen sie aber nicht zwangsläufig, egal wieviel Aufwand in Artworks, Sound usw. gesteckt wird. Hans Zimmer z.B. komponierte für das ein oder andere Spiel den Soundtrack und dieser Mann versteht sein Handwerk. Er ist ein Künstler, meiner Meinung nach. Aber CoD: MW2 und Crysis 2, deren Soundtracks aus seiner Feder stammen, sind keine Kunstwerke. Das sind Konsumgüter. In diesen Games ist nichts. Keine Seele. Kein Leben. Und in Kunstwerken steckt immer eine Seele. Man kann audiovisuelle Inhalte einen gewissen künstlerischen Wert zusprechen, ja. Aber das Gesamtpaket ist nur ein seelenloses Produkt, das konsumiert, nicht genossen oder bewundert werden will. 

Tatsächlich können Spiele an sich auch gar keine Kunst sein. In Spielen geht es primär darum, ein Ziel zu erreichen, in welcher Art auch immer das geschieht. Alles drum herum, Story, Setting, Grafik, Sound usw...Inhalte, die man als Kunst bezeichnen könnte, je nach Spiel. Aber das Spiel als solches ist keine Kunst.

Und (gefühlt) sind die meisten Spiele, egal wie gut sie sind (und einige sind herausragend gut), auch nur Konsumgüter, die gemelkt werden. Zumindest die Leute, die sich um Gameplay und Funktionalität eines Spiels kümmern, eher Handwerker als Künstler.


----------



## Peter Bathge (24. Februar 2014)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Spiele können einen künstlerischen Wert haben. Müssen sie aber nicht zwangsläufig, egal wieviel Aufwand in Artworks, Sound usw. gesteckt wird. Hans Zimmer z.B. komponierte für das ein oder andere Spiel den Soundtrack und dieser Mann versteht sein Handwerk. Er ist ein Künstler, meiner Meinung nach. Aber CoD: MW2 und Crysis 2, deren Soundtracks aus seiner Feder stammen, sind keine Kunstwerke. Das sind Konsumgüter. In diesen Games ist nichts. Keine Seele. Kein Leben. Und in Kunstwerken steckt immer eine Seele. Man kann audiovisuelle Inhalte einen gewissen künstlerischen Wert zusprechen, ja. Aber das Gesamtpaket ist nur ein seelenloses Produkt, das konsumiert, nicht genossen oder bewundert werden will.
> 
> Tatsächlich können Spiele an sich auch gar keine Kunst sein. In Spielen geht es primär darum, ein Ziel zu erreichen, in welcher Art auch immer das geschieht. Alles drum herum, Story, Setting, Grafik, Sound usw...Inhalte, die man als Kunst bezeichnen könnte, je nach Spiel. Aber das Spiel als solches ist keine Kunst.
> 
> Und (gefühlt) sind die meisten Spiele, egal wie gut sie sind (und einige sind herausragend gut), auch nur Konsumgüter, die gemelkt werden. Zumindest die Leute, die sich um Gameplay und Funktionalität eines Spiels kümmern, eher Handwerker als Künstler.


 
Ich wäre interessiert daran zu erfahren, was du von Büchern hälst. Sind das auch alles Konsumgüter? Schließlich werden die ja auch konsumiert und das Ziel des Lesers ist es, das Ende zu erreichen ... ^^


----------



## RedDragon20 (24. Februar 2014)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Ich wäre interessiert daran zu erfahren, was du von Büchern hälst. Sind das auch alles Konsumgüter? Schließlich werden die ja auch konsumiert und das Ziel des Lesers ist es, das Ende zu erreichen ... ^^


 Ist dieser Kommentar jetzt echt dein Ernst?  

Wenn du ein Buch nur liest, um das Ende zu erreichen, dann solltest du es lieber lassen. Ich jedenfalls will beim Lesen möglichst KEIN Ende erreichen, sofern das Buch gut ist. Bei dem ein oder anderen Buch sieht es natürlich etwas anders aus.  Und das ist das "Ziel" eines Buches: Eine Geschichte zu erzählen, die einen emotional packt, bei der man nachdenkt und bei der man am liebsten kein Ende sehen möchte. Das ist für mich Kunst. 

Ein Produkt, bei dem man ganz offenkundig innerhalb eines bestimmten Regelwerks, das eigentlich nur aus kalten Zahlen, Mechaniken usw besteht, ein Ziel erreichen muss, ist keine Kunst. Oder sind für dich auch Fußball, Schach oder andere Spiele Kunst? Bilder sind Kunst. Geschichten (etwa Bücher) sind Kunst. Musik ist Kunst. Aber ein Spiel nicht. Deshalb können, meiner Meinung nach, auch nur einzelne Aspekte eines Spiels als Kunst angesehen werden, wie etwa die visuelle Darstellung (z.B. von Okami oder Shadow of the Colossus). Aber das Spiel als solches nicht. Man kann einem Spiel aufgrund einzelner Aspekte einen gewissen künstlerischen Wert zusprechen, klar. Im höchstfall würde ich Spiele aber eher als Kulturgut bezeichnen, nicht aber als Kunst an sich.

Kunst soll den Betrachter/Hörer/was auch immer emotional berühren. Kunst basiert nicht auf rationalem, logischen Gedankengut, ganz im Gegensatz zum Regelwerk eines Spiels (auf dem alles andere aufbaut). Das Spiel Okami z.B. wäre überhaupt nichts besonderes, hätte es diesen durchaus kunstvoll gestalteten Grafikstil nicht. Es wäre einfach nur ein Spiel (und das sogar, wenn auch ganz gut, ein eher mittelmäßiges, finde ich). Nicht mehr, nicht weniger. Und schon gar keine Kunst. 

Aber um deine Frage zu beantworten: Ja, Bücher sind unter anderem auch Konsumgüter. Aber primär sind sie Kunst.


----------



## Worrel (24. Februar 2014)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Und in Kunstwerken steckt immer eine Seele.


dh letztendlich, daß es deiner Meinung nach keine "schlechte Kunst" gibt, sondern nur "Kunst mit Seele" und "Nicht-Kunst". 



> Tatsächlich können Spiele an sich auch gar keine Kunst sein. In Spielen geht es primär darum, ein Ziel zu erreichen, in welcher Art auch immer das geschieht. Alles drum herum, Story, Setting, Grafik, Sound usw...Inhalte, die man als Kunst bezeichnen könnte, je nach Spiel. Aber das Spiel als solches ist keine Kunst.


 Nicht unbedingt. Es gibt auch Spiele, bei denen der Weg das Ziel ist. Oder auch Spiele, bei denen das Ziel ist, so lange wie möglich zu überleben, was aber letztendlich endlos laufen könnte (sprich: kein erreichbares Ziel hat).

Zur Kunst Definition:

Ein Pissior ist keine Kunst.
Wenn jedoch jemand ein solches abschraubt und im Museum als "Fontäne" ausstellt, ist es Kunst.

Wodurch wurde es zur Kunst?
Dadurch, daß jemand quasi gesagt hat: "Das ist mein Kunstwerk". Zum Beispiel, in dem er es ausstellt oder als solches verkauft.

Bilder, Musik und Texte sind per Definition sowieso Kunst, solange sie nicht ausschliesslich dokumentarischen Charakter haben (Nachrichten, Lexika, Tagebuch, Speiseplan ...).

Wieso sollte also eine "Collage" aus verschiedenen Kunstwerken plötzlich keine Kunst mehr sein, nur weil man sie virtuell verändern und "durchspielen" kann?


----------



## MisterSmith (24. Februar 2014)

Die Diskussion darüber was Kunst ist oder auch nicht ist eigentlich sinnlos. 

Für meine Begriffe sollte es keinen anderen Zweck dienen, sondern in erster Linie für sich selbst stehen wie z. B. ein Gemälde.
Klar könnte man es auch einfach als Dekoration nutzen, aber dies ändert nichts an der Funktionsweise.

Wenn man jetzt bei einem Spiel eine bestimmtes Bild als Kunst bezeichnen will meinetwegen, aber gleich ein ganzes Spiel finde ich übertrieben.

Da würde auch das Hauptmenü dazu zählen oder die Einstellungen für die Grafik, leicht unpassend würde ich meinen und eher nicht besonders künstlerisch wertvoll.


----------



## Peter Bathge (24. Februar 2014)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ist dieser Kommentar jetzt echt dein Ernst?



Natürlich nicht. Er trieft nur so vor Sarkasmus. Eine wie ich finde angebrachte Reaktion auf deine doch sehr wunderliche Definition von Kunst.

Schauen wir mal, was Wikipedia sagt:
"Das Wort *Kunst* bezeichnet im weitesten Sinne jede entwickelte Tätigkeit, die auf Wissen, Übung, Wahrnehmung, Vorstellung und Intuition  gegründet ist (Heilkunst, Kunst der freien Rede). Im engeren Sinne  werden damit Ergebnisse gezielter menschlicher Tätigkeit benannt, die  nicht eindeutig durch Funktionen festgelegt sind. Kunst ist ein  menschliches Kulturprodukt, das Ergebnis eines kreativen Prozesses."

Wenn ein Spiel kein Ergebnis eines kreativen Prozesses ist, was dann?


----------



## turbosnake (24. Februar 2014)

Ist dann auch ein Tatort Kunst?


----------



## Bonkic (24. Februar 2014)

ich halte videospiele auch keineswegs per se für kunstwerke. 

gleichwohl könnten einzelne bestandteile (musik, grafik) auch in diesen fällen, also bei spielen die ich nicht als kunstwerke ansehe, für sich genommen durchaus kunst sein. 

irgendwo ist das aber ohnehin reine wortklauberei.


----------



## MisterSmith (24. Februar 2014)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Schauen wir mal, was Wikipedia sagt:
> "Das Wort *Kunst* bezeichnet im weitesten Sinne jede entwickelte Tätigkeit, die auf Wissen, Übung, Wahrnehmung, Vorstellung und Intuition  gegründet ist (Heilkunst, Kunst der freien Rede). Im engeren Sinne  werden damit Ergebnisse gezielter menschlicher Tätigkeit benannt, die  *nicht eindeutig durch Funktionen festgelegt sind*. Kunst ist ein  menschliches Kulturprodukt, das Ergebnis eines kreativen Prozesses."
> 
> Wenn ein Spiel kein Ergebnis eines kreativen Prozesses ist, was dann?


Spiele haben aber eine Funktion, sie sind eindeutig zum spielen da. Keine Spieler, keine Spiele...


----------



## RedDragon20 (25. Februar 2014)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Spiele haben aber eine Funktion, sie sind eindeutig zum spielen da. Keine Spieler, keine Spiele...


 Exakt. ^^ 



> Im engeren Sinne  werden damit Ergebnisse gezielter menschlicher  Tätigkeit benannt, die  nicht eindeutig durch Funktionen festgelegt  sind.


Und genau deswegen kann ein Spiel an sich keine Kunst sein. ^^ Man kann auch ein Schachbrett und dessen Figuren noch so kunstvoll gestalten, mit Gravuren etc. etc. Wäre im Prinzip das gleiche wie eine grafische Gestaltung in einem Computerspiel. Aber deswegen ist Schach noch lange keine Kunst, sondern ein Spiel.


----------



## Worrel (25. Februar 2014)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Ist dann auch ein Tatort Kunst?


Selbstredend. Ich gehe sogar noch weiter: Selbst TV Schund wie Berlin Tag & Nacht, Frauentausch oder "Schickt die Models zum Blamieren in die dritte Welt" (Hab verdrängt, wie die entsprechenden Sendungen heissen ) sind Kunst - zwar verdammt schlechte, aber dennoch.
Für mich ist es unverständlich, wieso man zwar von schlechten/r Filmen, Musik, Gedichten redet, aber "schlechte Kunst" direkt zur "Nicht-Kunst" wird ...



MisterSmith schrieb:


> Spiele haben aber eine Funktion, sie sind eindeutig zum spielen da. Keine Spieler, keine Spiele...


Nach der Definition müßten ausgestellte Bilder zur Nicht-Kunst werden, sobald das Museum schließt. 

Die "Funktionen" beziehen sich auf die Tätigkeiten. Sprich: Irgendwelche Planungen, das Backen eines Brotes oder das Verbinden verschiedener Computer zu einem komplexen Netzwerk ist keine Kunst im Sinne des hier definierten Kunstbegriffes.



RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Und genau deswegen kann ein Spiel an sich keine Kunst sein. ^^
> Man kann auch ein Schachbrett und dessen Figuren noch so kunstvoll gestalten, mit Gravuren etc. etc. Wäre im Prinzip das gleiche wie eine grafische Gestaltung in einem Computerspiel. Aber deswegen ist Schach noch lange keine Kunst, sondern ein Spiel.


Wieso grenzt du das ab?

Genauso könntest du ja sagen: 
Das ist noch lange keine Kunst, das ist ja nur ein Gemälde.
Das ist noch lange keine Kunst, das ist ja nur Musik.
Das ist noch lange keine Kunst, das ist ja nur eine Geschichte.
...

Was ist ein Computer Spiel denn letztendlich anderes als ein interaktives Gemälde? oder eine Performance in einem virtuellen Raum? mit Musik? und einer erzählten Geschichte?


----------



## Bonkic (25. Februar 2014)

für mich muss kunst etwas aussagen wollen. 
und deshalb bin ich nicht der meinung, dass computer- und videospiele ganz grundsätzlich eine kunstform darstellen. 
das ist aber nur meine ganz persönliche sichtweise. ich weiß nicht, inwiefern eine diskussion darüber sinnvoll ist.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. Februar 2014)

Alles kann Kunst sein. Nur ob es von Allen auch als Kunst betrachtet und angenommen wird, das steht wieder auf einem anderen Blatt. Die Form der Kunst spielt da überhaupt keine Rolle.


----------



## Rabowke (25. Februar 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> für mich muss kunst etwas aussagen wollen.
> und deshalb bin ich nicht der meinung, dass computer- und videospiele ganz grundsätzlich eine kunstform darstellen.
> das ist aber nur meine ganz persönliche sichtweise. ich weiß nicht, inwiefern eine diskussion darüber sinnvoll ist.


 Gab es nicht mal so ein "tolles" Spiel wie den KZ Simulator oder so ähnlich? Dann fällt mir noch dieses Rape Spiel aus Japan ein.

Nach deiner Definition wären diese Spiele dann auch Kunst. Ob das wünschenswert ist?


----------



## McDrake (25. Februar 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Gab es nicht mal so ein "tolles" Spiel wie den KZ Simulator oder so ähnlich? Dann fällt mir noch dieses Rape Spiel aus Japan ein.
> 
> Nach deiner Definition wären diese Spiele dann auch Kunst. Ob das wünschenswert ist?


Auf der einen Seite hast Du recht. Auf der anderen Seite gibt es auch Kunst, bei der ich sagen muss: Was hat das mit Kunst zu tun?
Zum Beispiel einen Hund verhungern lassen...


----------



## Bonkic (25. Februar 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Gab es nicht mal so ein "tolles" Spiel wie den KZ Simulator oder so ähnlich? Dann fällt mir noch dieses Rape Spiel aus Japan ein.
> 
> Nach deiner Definition wären diese Spiele dann auch Kunst. Ob das wünschenswert ist?


 
ich hab beides (wie überraschend^^) nicht gespielt.
aber eine message muss natürlich nicht zwangsläufig positiv sein. 
riefenstahl-filme gelten auch als kunst.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. Februar 2014)

McDrake schrieb:


> Auf der einen Seite hast Du recht. Auf der anderen Seite gibt es auch Kunst, bei der ich sagen muss: Was hat das mit Kunst zu tun?
> Zum Beispiel einen Hund verhungern lassen...


 Oder dass Rab hier wieder den Klugscheisser raushängen lässt. Ist auch keine Kunst...


----------



## Worrel (25. Februar 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Gab es nicht mal so ein "tolles" Spiel wie den KZ Simulator oder so ähnlich? Dann fällt mir noch dieses Rape Spiel aus Japan ein.
> 
> Nach deiner Definition wären diese Spiele dann auch Kunst. Ob das wünschenswert ist?


 Natürlich ist das dann auch Kunst. Die Definition, ob etwas Kunst ist, richtet sich ja nicht nach der politischen oder gesellschaftlichen Akzeptanz. 
Erst recht nicht, wenn man sich dann noch das Sprichwort "Kunst muß provozieren" ins Gedächtnis ruft.

Musik wird ja auch nicht plötzlich "Nicht-Musik", nur weil der Text rassistisch oder vergewaltigungsverherrlichend ist.


----------



## Rabowke (25. Februar 2014)

@Bonkic und @McDrake:
Absolut und natürlich war mein Beispiel absolut konstruiert, denn solche Spiele stellen mMn die absolute Ausnahme dar.

Aber diese Fragen bzw. Beispiele werden zwangsläufig kommen, wenn man Spiele *generell* als Kunst klassifizieren will. Eigentlich bin ich dicht bei Bonkic, ich persönliche sehe Spiele auch eher als Kunst(form), *allerdings* gibt es mMn einen Haken: in Spielen kann man direkt eingreifen und die Handlungen "selbst" vornehmen.

Kunst in der bisherigen Form kann man so gut wie immer nur konsumieren, d.h. passiv erleben.

@Worrel:
Auch du hast recht, aber auch an dich die Frage, ob man nicht einen Unterschied machen muss, ob man Kunst präsentiert bekommt wie sie ist bzw. ich selbst handlungsunfähig bin, oder ob ich aktiv das Handeln beeinflussen kann? Natürlich können wir uns jetzt darüber streiten, in wieweit aktiv Eingreifen bei einem Computerspiel zählt, aber diese Dinge sind mMn die Hauptpunkte, warum ein Spiel nicht bedenkenlos als Kunst eingestuft werden kann.

Selbstlaufende Techdemos, als Beispiel, z.B. aus der Coder Szene, *das* wäre für mich ein absoluter No-Brainer *für* Kunst.


----------



## Bonkic (25. Februar 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> @Bonkic und @McDrake:
> Absolut und natürlich war mein Beispiel absolut konstruiert, denn solche Spiele stellen mMn die absolute Ausnahme dar.
> 
> Aber diese Fragen bzw. Beispiele werden zwangsläufig kommen, wenn man Spiele *generell* als Kunst klassifizieren will. Eigentlich bin ich dicht bei Bonkic, ich persönliche sehe Spiele auch eher als Kunst(form), *allerdings* gibt es mMn einen Haken: in Spielen kann man direkt eingreifen und die Handlungen "selbst" vornehmen.
> ...





Spoiler



kurz vorweg: dass ich spiele nicht grundsätzlich als kunstwerke ansehe, hast du gelesen - oder? nur um sicherzugehen. 
nicht, dass wir wieder stundelang aneinander vorbeireden. 



die interaktivität ist in der tat ein, wenn nicht der entscheidende, knackpunkt. 
wenn ein spiel, wie cod oder wegen mir auch fifa nichts bietet, neben nacktem gameplay (unabhängig von der qualität), dann kann das für mich nur schwerlich kunst sein. 
klar, kann man auch da 'ne message reininterpretieren ("gewinnen ist toll"), aber das wäre mir persönlich zu platt. 

du merkst: auch ich winde mich. ist eben eine ziemlich komplizierte und komplexe sache.


----------



## Worrel (25. Februar 2014)

McDrake schrieb:


> Auf der einen Seite hast Du recht. Auf der anderen Seite gibt es auch Kunst, bei der ich sagen muss: Was hat das mit Kunst zu tun?
> Zum Beispiel einen Hund verhungern lassen...


 Wenn man sich durchliest, was der Künstler sich dabei gedacht hat, muß man objektiv betrachtet von einem Kunstwerk sprechen:



> Der Künstler selbst wollte sich Journalisten gegenüber nicht zum Tod des Tieres äußern. "Ich werde nicht sagen, ob der Hund gestorben ist", sagte Vargas. Wichtiger sei in seinen Augen die Heuchelei der Menschen. "Wenn ich den Hund als Kunstobjekt vor eine Wand binde, wird er plötzlich zum Fokus. Wenn er in der Straße vor Hunger stirbt, kümmert das keinen."
> 
> Auch in der Ausstellung habe niemand den Hund befreit oder ihm etwas zu essen gegeben. "Keiner hat irgendetwas unternommen", sagte der Künstler. Mit der Aktion habe er an den Tod von Natividad Canda erinnern wollen, so Vargas. Der Mann aus Nicaragua war von zwei Rottweilern angegriffen und getötet worden. "Die Menschen haben ihm erst Beachtung geschenkt, als er von Hunden gefressen wurde", so Vargas. "Der Hund aus meiner Austellung ist heute lebendiger als je zuvor, weil immer noch über ihn gesprochen wird."


(Quelle)

Es handelt sich dabei eindeutig um einen kreativen Prozeß, der dieser "Performance" vorausging. 

Natürlich ist das Tierquälerei oder -mord und die Frage, ob man sowas denn machen darf, absolut berechtigt. Das ändert aber nichts daran, daß es dennoch Kunst ist.


----------



## McDrake (25. Februar 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Es handelt sich dabei eindeutig um einen kreativen Prozeß, der dieser "Performance" vorausging.
> 
> Natürlich ist das Tierquälerei oder -mord und die Frage, ob man sowas denn machen darf, absolut berechtigt. Das ändert aber nichts daran, daß es dennoch Kunst ist.


Tja... dann bin ich ein Kunstbanause.
Dann darf aber ein Rape-Sim ja auch als Kunst durchgehen. Das Design durchlief ja sicher auch einen "kreativen" Prozess
:/


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. Februar 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> die interaktivität ist in der tat ein, wenn nicht der entscheidende, knackpunkt.


 Muss nicht heissen.
Siehe "The Stanley Parable", das Spiel wird erst durch das Eingreifen (!) des Spielers zur Kunst. 

Letztendlich ist es aber von der individuellen Gestaltung des Spiels abhängig, inwieweit und in welcher Stärke der Kunstaspekt eben dieses vorhanden ist.


----------



## Worrel (25. Februar 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... ich persönliche sehe Spiele auch eher als Kunst(form), *allerdings* gibt es mMn einen Haken: in Spielen kann man direkt eingreifen und die Handlungen "selbst" vornehmen.
> 
> Kunst in der bisherigen Form kann man so gut wie immer nur konsumieren, d.h. passiv erleben.


 Es gibt durchaus Kunstwerke, bei denen Interaktion vorgesehen ist. (Beispiele)
Oder wo die Interaktion auch in Frage gestellt wird: lass uns gemeinsam loewenzahn pfluecken...: macht ueber leben und tod

Natürlich verändert sich auch die Kunst dauernd. Letztendlich ist der Weg vom *Gemälde *über dem *Film*, den *Tonfilm*, den *Farbfilm *bis hin zum interaktiven Film (dem *Spiel*) eine ständige konsequente Weiterentwicklung und ich kann nicht nachvollziehen, wieso das Element "Interaktion" jetzt dermassen gewertet werden sollte, daß es dem Objekt den "Kunst" Status abspricht.


----------



## Worrel (25. Februar 2014)

McDrake schrieb:


> Tja... dann bin ich ein Kunstbanause.
> Dann darf aber ein Rape-Sim ja auch als Kunst durchgehen. Das Design durchlief ja sicher auch einen "kreativen" Prozess
> :/


 Jap, auch das ist Kunst. Sicherlich eine fragwürdige - also in dem Sinne: Darf oder sollte man sowas herstellen? - aber trotzdem Kunst.


----------



## MisterSmith (25. Februar 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Nach der Definition müßten ausgestellte Bilder zur Nicht-Kunst werden, sobald das Museum schließt.


Du hast da anscheinend etwas komplett missverstanden.
Niemand erschafft ein Spiel welches nicht gespielt wird, wäre natürlich absolut Hirnrissig.
Und was man nicht Spielen kann ist kein Spiel.

Bilder haben keine solche festgelegte Funktion als Ziel.


> Die "Funktionen" beziehen sich auf die Tätigkeiten. Sprich: Irgendwelche Planungen, das Backen eines Brotes oder das Verbinden verschiedener Computer zu einem komplexen Netzwerk ist keine Kunst im Sinne des hier definierten Kunstbegriffes.


Sorry, dies ist totaler Quark, dann wäre alles Kunst und genau das steht in dem Satz nicht:


> Im engeren Sinne werden damit *Ergebnisse* gezielter menschlicher Tätigkeit benannt, die nicht eindeutig durch Funktionen festgelegt sind.


Verkürzt gesagt, Ergebnisse menschlicher Tätigkeit ohne festgelegte Funktionen.


----------



## Deewee (25. Februar 2014)

Es gibt das Grafische, das Musikalische und die Geschichtenerzählung...
Alles ist Kunst...vereint man es in ein Spiel...ist es auf einmal keine Kunst mehr, alles klar 

Wenn ich ne fette Tussi auf ne Leinwand pinsel und Da Vinci heisst ist das Kunst.
Wenn ich eine komplette Virtuelle Welt erschaffe ist das keine Kunst... kommt mal klar Leute^^

Warum ist ein Bild gemalt von einem Kleinkind weniger Kunst als z.B. die Mona Lisa?

Das driftet alles sehr ins Philosophische ab hier :p

Was ist Kunst?
Was ist Gott?
Was ist Wahrheit?
Was ist Realität?
Was ist die Apokalypse?

Im Prinzip bin ich sofort dabei, aber der Topic in dem Thread ist "Early Access"


----------



## McDrake (25. Februar 2014)

Deewee schrieb:


> Was ist Kunst?
> Was ist Gott?
> Was ist Wahrheit?
> Was ist Realität?
> Was ist die Apokalypse?


Hmm... ich kann alle Fragen mit "Ich" beantworten.

Gnihihihi... wie komm ich nur aus diese weissen Anzug raus, der mir die Arme nach hinten bindet.... und was sind das für schöne weisse, weiche Wände? Wahahhahahaha


----------



## Worrel (26. Februar 2014)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Bilder haben keine solche festgelegte Funktion als Ziel.


Bilder sind zum Anschauen da, Spiele zum Spielen...



> Sorry, dies ist totaler Quark, dann wäre alles Kunst und genau das steht in dem Satz nicht:


Ok, ich hab nicht deutlich genug gelesen. Da es "die" heißt, bezieht es sich eindeutig auf die Ergebnisse.

Dennoch habe ich doch geschrieben, daß zB Brotbacken keine Kunst wäre und daher kann doch gar nicht "alles" Kunst sein ...?



> Verkürzt gesagt, Ergebnisse menschlicher Tätigkeit ohne festgelegte Funktionen.


Das ist mißverständlich, da man den letzten Teil Satz sowohl auf die _Ergebnisse _wie auch auf die _Tätigkeit _beziehen kann:

(Ergebnisse menschlicher Tätigkeit) ohne festgelegte Funktionen.
oder eben
Ergebnisse menschlicher (Tätigkeit ohne festgelegte Funktionen).

Aber auch der Wikipedia Satz ist undeutlich:


> Im engeren Sinne werden damit Ergebnisse gezielter menschlicher Tätigkeit benannt, die nicht eindeutig durch Funktionen festgelegt sind.


Was sind denn genau "Ergebnisse, die nicht eindeutig durch Funktionen festgelegt sind"?
Also jetzt zB mal abgegrenzt von "Ergebnissen, die keine Funktion haben"?


----------



## Bonkic (26. Februar 2014)

Deewee schrieb:


> Alles ist Kunst...vereint man es in ein Spiel...ist es auf einmal keine Kunst mehr, alles klar


 
in der tat. ein gesamt'werk' kann meiner ansicht nach tatsächlich "weniger" sein als die summe seiner teile.
der fahrstuhl simulator wird nicht plötzlich zum kunstwerk, nur weil die action von tschaikowski untermalt wird.


----------



## Peter Bathge (26. Februar 2014)

Um diese wundervolle Off-Topic-Diskussion (Ging es nicht eigentlich um Early Access? ) weiter zu befeuern, schauen wir mal, was die USK zu Videospielen und Kunst sagt:
USK: Leitkriterien der USK würdigen Kunstaspekt von Spielen

[FONT=&quot]  „Computerspiele sind ein selbstverständlicher Teil unserer Alltagskultur  und finden auch unter künstlerischem Aspekt Beachtung. Technisch  Machbares und ästhetischer Ausdruck können sich in einer Art und Weise  verbinden, dass Spiele Merkmale einer Kunstform in der zeitgenössischen  Unterhaltung erhalten. Durch die Chance der Interaktivität können sich  Entwickler wie Spieler durch das Medium ausdrücken, sich kritisch mit  Gesellschaft und ihren Prozessen auseinandersetzen und dabei  Wirklichkeit, Entwicklung und Veränderung reflektieren.“ [/FONT]


----------



## Bonkic (26. Februar 2014)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> [FONT=&quot]  „Computerspiele sind ein selbstverständlicher Teil unserer Alltagskultur  und finden auch unter künstlerischem Aspekt Beachtung. Technisch  Machbares und ästhetischer Ausdruck können sich in einer Art und Weise  verbinden, dass Spiele Merkmale einer Kunstform in der zeitgenössischen  Unterhaltung erhalten. Durch die Chance der Interaktivität können sich  Entwickler wie Spieler durch das Medium ausdrücken, sich kritisch mit  Gesellschaft und ihren Prozessen auseinandersetzen und dabei  Wirklichkeit, Entwicklung und Veränderung reflektieren.“ [/FONT]


 
dem kann ich mich so anschließen.
videospiele KÖNNEN durchaus kunstwerke sein, MÜSSEN aber nicht zwangsläufig. 
dass sie bestandteile der alltagskultur sind versteht sich von selbst.


----------



## MisterSmith (26. Februar 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Bilder sind zum Anschauen da, Spiele zum Spielen...


Genau so wie z. B. Skulpturen und Statuen angeschaut werden können, erfüllt aber trotzdem keine festgelegte Funktion, Bilder können auch für Spiele erstellt werden oder beispielsweise für den Hintergrund einer Webseite, dies wären Funktionen, aber sie sind eben nicht auf eine einzelne festgelegt.



> Dennoch habe ich doch geschrieben, daß zB Brotbacken keine Kunst wäre und daher kann doch gar nicht "alles" Kunst sein ...?


Wenn es sich auf die Tätigkeiten beziehen würde, dann wäre aber alles Kunst und der Satz sinnlos. 


> Das ist mißverständlich, da man den letzten Teil Satz sowohl auf die _Ergebnisse _wie auch auf die _Tätigkeit _beziehen kann:
> 
> (Ergebnisse menschlicher Tätigkeit) ohne festgelegte Funktionen.
> oder eben
> Ergebnisse menschlicher (Tätigkeit ohne festgelegte Funktionen).


Wieso setzt du Klammern? Vielleicht hast du den Satz mit einem Kommata interpretiert?


> Im engeren Sinne werden damit Ergebnisse (*,*) gezielter menschlicher Tätigkeit benannt, die nicht eindeutig durch Funktionen festgelegt sind.





> Aber auch der Wikipedia Satz ist undeutlich:
> 
> Was sind denn genau "Ergebnisse, die nicht eindeutig durch Funktionen festgelegt sind"?
> Also jetzt zB mal abgegrenzt von "Ergebnissen, die keine Funktion haben"?


Nein, es geht nicht darum keine Funktion zu haben, sondern etwas für eine festgelegte Funktion zu erstellen. Außerdem verteidige ich diese These nicht, es ging nur darum dass dieser Wiki als Argument benutzt wurde und dieser Satz dieses konterkariert.

Kunst liegt im Auge des Betrachters, es gibt keine Instanz die Kunst definieren kann, zum Glück.  Deshalb ist es auch nicht unbedingt zielführend darüber zu diskutieren, ist so ähnlich wie wenn man anfangen würde, darüber zu streiten welches Essen gut schmeckt und welches nicht.


----------



## MisterSmith (26. Februar 2014)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Um diese wundervolle Off-Topic-Diskussion (Ging es nicht eigentlich um Early Access? ) weiter zu befeuern, schauen wir mal, was die USK zu Videospielen und Kunst sagt:
> USK: Leitkriterien der USK würdigen Kunstaspekt von Spielen


Ich glaube zum Thema wurde eigentlich schon alles gesagt. 

Wären wir in einem Autoforum, wäre es vielleicht dann dieser Link:
Museum f

Nur weil Spiele eventuell nicht als Kunst definiert werden, muss dies doch keine Abwertung sein. Man kann es auch so sehen, dass sie viel mehr als Kunst sind, alles eine Frage der Perspektive.


----------



## RedDragon20 (27. Februar 2014)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Wieso grenzt du das ab?
> 
> Genauso könntest du ja sagen:
> Das ist noch lange keine Kunst, das ist ja nur ein Gemälde.
> ...


 Spiele haben eine praktische Funktion. Praktisch insofern, dass man selbst und direkt Hand an das Geschehen im Spiel legen kann, in welcher Form auch immer. *Meiner* Meinung nach ist das bei Kunst nicht der Fall. Kunst erlebt man passiv, nicht (inter)aktiv. Kann man natürlich sehen, wie man will, klar.  

Was ein Computerspiel letztendlich anderes als ein interaktives Gemälde ist? Letztendlich "nur" ein Spiel. Nicht mehr, nicht weniger. Spiele sind durchaus Kulturgut und mittlerweile fest in unserem Alltag verankert. Jeder kennt sie und sicher hat jeder auch schonmal ein Computerspiel, egal in welcher Form, gespielt. Daran lässt sich nichts rütteln. 

Es gibt zig Beispiele dafür, dass Spiele unter dem Aspekt "künstlerisch wertvoll" gehandhabt werden können. Aber noch mehr Beispiele gibt es dafür, dass Spiele noch lange nicht so weit sind, um als "Kunst" bezeichnet zu werden. Dafür fehlt es den meisten Spielen - wobei ich hier nicht ausschließlich von großen AAA-Titeln rede - einfach an Anspruch. Nicht gameplaytechnisch. Sondern storytechnisch, sozialkritisch etc. etc. etc.


----------



## golani79 (27. Februar 2014)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Spiele haben eine praktische Funktion. Praktisch insofern, dass man selbst und direkt Hand an das Geschehen im Spiel legen kann, in welcher Form auch immer. *Meiner* Meinung nach ist das bei Kunst nicht der Fall. Kunst erlebt man passiv, nicht (inter)aktiv. Kann man natürlich sehen, wie man will, klar.


 
Wie würdest du dann interaktive audiovisuelle Installationen einstufen, die es mittlerweile ja auch immer öfter gibt?

btw glaube ich nicht, dass ihr hier bzgl. Kunstdefinition auf nen grünen Zweig kommen werdet


----------



## Shadow_Man (27. Februar 2014)

Das Thema Kunst ist eh sehr kompliziert und jeder hat da andere Ansichten. Zum Beispiel könnte man auch fragen: Ist etwas Kunst, wenn es auf Kommerz ausgelegt ist?


----------



## Worrel (28. Februar 2014)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Spiele haben eine praktische Funktion. Praktisch insofern, dass man selbst und direkt Hand an das Geschehen im Spiel legen kann, in welcher Form auch immer.


Und wieso sollte es keine Kunst mehr sein, wenn das Publikum ins Kunstwerk mit einbezogen wird? 

Beispielsweise die oben schon genannten "Fische im Mixer". Das ist doch auch immer noch ein Kunstwerk, obwohl man als Museumsbesucher den Mixer anstellen und den Fisch darin damit töten kann.

Nach der Logik dürfte das hier dann ja keine Musik sein.



> Was ein Computerspiel letztendlich anderes als ein interaktives Gemälde ist? Letztendlich "nur" ein Spiel. Nicht mehr, nicht weniger.


...und was ist jetzt der Unterschied zu "nur" Musik, Gemälde, Gedicht ...?



> Es gibt zig Beispiele dafür, dass Spiele unter dem Aspekt "künstlerisch wertvoll" gehandhabt werden können.


Es gibt auch "künstlerisch wertvolle" Bilder und "Geschmiere auf der Leinwand" - trotzdem ist beides Kunst.



> ...um als "Kunst" bezeichnet zu werden. Dafür fehlt es den meisten Spielen ... einfach an Anspruch. Nicht gameplaytechnisch. Sondern storytechnisch, sozialkritisch etc. etc. etc.


Genauso gibt es doch auch Kunst ohne tieferen Sinn.
zB 
Escher: Selbstbildnis / Zeichnende Hände
Dürer's Hase)



Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Das Thema Kunst ist eh sehr kompliziert und jeder hat da andere Ansichten. Zum Beispiel könnte man auch fragen: Ist etwas Kunst, wenn es auf Kommerz ausgelegt ist?


 Wie zum Beispiel die Auftragsarbeit "Deckengemälde der Sixtinischen Kapelle"?
Oder Metamorphose von Escher (Aurftragszeichnung für eine Bank)?


----------



## hawkytonk (1. März 2014)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Das Thema Kunst ist eh sehr kompliziert und jeder hat da andere Ansichten. Zum Beispiel könnte man auch fragen: Ist etwas Kunst, wenn es auf Kommerz ausgelegt ist?


 Ja. Man nehme da nur mal die Werke von Albrecht Dürer. Dessen Werke werden als Kunst bezeichnet - mMn werden sie zu Kunst (bzw. er zum Künstler) aufgrund ihrer Qualität (was die Umsetzung betrifft), ihrer Besonderheit (Stil, Ausdruck, Motive) und ihres Wertes (Lehrwert und Nachfrage) für die Nachwelt wegen. Ein Großteil Dürer's Werke sind aber Auftragsarbeiten, also Zwecks Verkauf/Geldmache entstanden.

Meines Erachtens _können_ Computerspiele insofern auf jedenfall immer künsterlisch wertvoll sein (egal wie, wann, von wem entwickelt). Dieses aber eher bezogen auf einzelne Aspekte (z.B. den Bildstil/Grafik oder die Musik, oder auch die Handlung, Erzählstil).


----------



## Deewee (4. März 2014)

Deswegen ist Early Access GUT! --> DayZ: Entwicklerteam quasi verdoppelt, Details zum Kochsystem

Mehr Geld = Mehr Angestellte = Besser Spiele


----------



## SmokeOnFire (15. März 2014)

Hi

Edit: Ich hatte mich auch nochmal in einer Abhandlung von Kunst verstrickt, führt aber nirgendwo hin. Ich habe da Bedeutung in den Begriff Kunst drin gehabt, die ich mal übersetzen würde als frei, ungebunden, kreativ, innovativ. Wenn ich also ein Spiel Kunst nenne, dann ist es was wie To The Moon, Portal 2, Limbo, oder irgendwas, was irgendwie mal neu und anders ist und zudem in wenigstens einer Kategorie (Story, Sound, Grafik, Gameplay, etc.) gut gemacht ist.

Im Sinne von Kunst kommt von Können und professioneller Ausübung von Tätigkeit, Anwendung von Wissen, Begabung und Erfahrung, ja, da ist ziemlich viel Kunst. Auch der Tatort und auch die Artikel im Playboy. Da hapert es einfach mit der Definition von Kunst und jeder hat da seine subjektive Variante. Beispiel Bücher fand ich gut. Für mich ist nicht jedes Buch Kunst. Manche Sachen sind einfach geschrieben um zu unterhalten. Wie der Tatort. Würde ich nicht Filmkunst zu sagen. Sondern Filmhandwerk. Konsumgut. Andersherum, vieles, was Kunst genannt wird, und auch als solches anerkannt wird, ist für mich auch Blödsinn. Also da gibts keine klare Antwort.

Ich weiß nicht, ob ich den Bogen zu Early Access hin kriege oder ob das Thema nochmal auflebt. Mir ging es darum, dass man mit Crowd Funding, und Early Access ist für mich ein Element davon, Dinge finanzieren kann, die mehr kreativ, anders und abseits bekannter Wege ist. Die großen, starken Geldgeber bevorzugen, völlig verständlich, geringes Risiko und große Chance, und finanzieren so lieber Neuauflafen von bewährten Formaten, wo die Chance gut ist, dass sich das ordentlich verkauft. Die bleiben auf sicheren Pfaden und wagen sich seltener Weg vom Bewährten, hin zu etwas stark Anderem, wo sich nicht sagen lässt, wie gut der Return on Investment ist. Völlig nachvollziehbar und legitim. Bei Crowdfunding ist der Einsatz viel geringer, und die Phantasie und Hoffnung eines jeden Funders oft größer oder flexibler, und da haben die Ideen auch eine Chance auf Funding, die mal was Neues wagen. Oder was im Retro Stil, das sich ein großer Player am Markt auch kaum trauen würde.

So der Fehler im Ausdruck war dann wohl, solche Spiele, die was Neu und Anders machen, Kunst zu nennen, und einen Kontrast zu den großen AAA Titeln und xten Teilen herzustellen. Nennen wir es also einfach Andersartigkeit, Varianz und Mut zur Experimenten, und ich finde da bietet Early Access eine große Chance. Denn wenn es schon spielbarer Prototyp ist, kann man das Experiment auch validieren und das Gameplay prüfen. Community Feedback bestätigt oder widerlegt dann in einer frühen Phase das Wagnis und es gibt auch noch die Chance auf Umlenken.

Also neues Statement: Early Access erlaubt mehr Experimente und mehr gute Experimente überleben den Prozess dann auch und schaffen es zum Release, und das was raus kommt ist durch eine Community auch schon soweit getestet und bestätigt wurden, dass es eher auch was taugt.

-Smoke

PS: Ich vermisse Indie Watch !!


----------



## Peter Bathge (15. März 2014)

SmokeOnFire schrieb:


> PS: Ich vermisse Indie Watch !!



Die letzte Folge ist doch gar nicht so lange her: Indie Watch mit Jazzpunk: Peter Bathge testet das schrullige Scherz-Adventure


----------



## Worrel (16. März 2014)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Im Sinne von Kunst kommt von Können und professioneller Ausübung von Tätigkeit, Anwendung von Wissen, Begabung und Erfahrung, ja, da ist ziemlich viel Kunst. Auch der Tatort und auch die Artikel im Playboy. Da hapert es einfach mit der Definition von Kunst und jeder hat da seine subjektive Variante.


Und damit schafft man sich erst das Problem. Es kann ja eigentlich nicht sein, daß es eine irgendwie geartete Grenze gibt, die innerhalb einer Kunstgattung entscheidet, *ob etwas Kunst ist *oder nicht mehr. Dafür sind doch gerade die Kunstgattungen da.

Wird ein rotes Bild bspweise zu einem Kunstwerk nur und erst dann, wenn ich "Das Morgengrauen nach dem Umsturz" drunterschreibe?



> Für mich ist nicht jedes Buch Kunst. Manche Sachen sind einfach geschrieben um zu unterhalten.


Aha. Und welchen Zweck hat Kunst? Zum Beispiel ein instrumentales Stück Musik?
Ich denke, _gerade die Unterhaltung _ist ein wesentliches Merkmal der Kunst. Man denke nur mal an aufwendig gezeichnete Comics oder surrealistische Videos.



> Wie der Tatort. Würde ich nicht Filmkunst zu sagen. Sondern Filmhandwerk. Konsumgut.


Sämtliche Kunst und - falls es sowas geben sollte - Nichtkunst ist dazu da, konsumiert zu werden. Konsumieren heißt in diesem Kontext ja nur "Anschauen+Anhören".



> Andersherum, vieles, was Kunst genannt wird, und auch als solches anerkannt wird, ist für mich auch Blödsinn. Also da gibts keine klare Antwort.


Doch: "Das ist schlechte Kunst." Genauso wie es gute und schlechte Musik gibt (und "Musik" ist ja eine der Kunstgattungen).



> Die großen, starken Geldgeber [...] bleiben auf sicheren Pfaden und wagen sich seltener Weg vom Bewährten, hin zu etwas stark Anderem, ...


vs


> Bei Crowdfunding [...] kann man das Experiment auch validieren und das Gameplay prüfen. Community Feedback bestätigt oder widerlegt dann in einer frühen Phase das Wagnis und es gibt auch noch die Chance auf Umlenken.


Wenn man aber von dem Community Feedback zu sehr auf die Stimmen hört, die letztendlich Features "genauso wie in XYZ, nur besser" haben wollen, ist man schlimmstenfalls am Ende genau wieder in dem Mainstream angelangt, aus dem man eigentlich mit dem Crowdfunding raus wollte ...


----------



## MisterSmith (16. März 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Doch: "Das ist schlechte Kunst." Genauso wie es gute und schlechte Musik gibt (und "Musik" ist ja eine der Kunstgattungen).


Sorry, aber das ist doch albern. Man geht doch nicht auf eine Kunstausstellung nur wegen Musik, sondern da geht man dann in ein Konzert, Oper usw...

Von mir aus kann man gerne sagen, diese Musik ist künstlerisch wertvoll, aber in erster Linie bleibt es Musik. Diese Definitionen erfüllen doch in erster Linie nur den Zweck der einfacheren Zuordnung, wenn auf einem Plakat 'Kunst' anstelle von 'Konzert' stehen würde, kommt doch niemand auf die Idee, dass dort Musik gespielt wird.


----------



## MichaelG (16. März 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Und damit schafft man sich erst das Problem. Es kann ja eigentlich nicht sein, daß es eine irgendwie geartete Grenze gibt, die innerhalb einer Kunstgattung entscheidet, *ob etwas Kunst ist *oder nicht mehr. Dafür sind doch gerade die Kunstgattungen da.


 
Kunst kommt von Können. Und wer es eben nicht kann, erschafft keine Kunst, sondern maximal eine optische oder akustische Vergewaltigung. aber keine Kunst (egal ob gut oder schlecht).


----------



## Worrel (16. März 2014)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das ist doch albern. Man geht doch nicht auf eine Kunstausstellung nur wegen Musik, sondern da geht man dann in ein Konzert, Oper usw...
> 
> Von mir aus kann man gerne sagen, diese Musik ist künstlerisch wertvoll, aber in erster Linie bleibt es Musik. Diese Definitionen erfüllen doch in erster Linie nur den Zweck der einfacheren Zuordnung, wenn auf einem Plakat 'Kunst' anstelle von 'Konzert' stehen würde, kommt doch niemand auf die Idee, dass dort Musik gespielt wird.


Äh, was? Wer hat denn was von Musik in einer Kunstausstellung gesagt?

Laut Wikipedia ist "Musik (mousikē technē: „musische Kunst“) [...] eine Kunstgattung, deren Werke aus organisierten Schallereignissen bestehen." ohne jedwede Einschränkung.

Sprich: selbst, wenn jemand beim Abwasch vor sich hinsummt, ist das a) Musik und damit b) Kunst, weil sämtliche Musik Teil einer Kunstgattung ist.



MichaelG schrieb:


> Kunst kommt von Können. Und wer es eben nicht kann, erschafft keine Kunst, sondern maximal eine optische oder akustische Vergewaltigung. aber keine Kunst (egal ob gut oder schlecht).


Schönes Sprichwort - was allerdings nichts mit der Frage, *ob *Musik Kunst ist, zu tun hat, denn das ist sie *immer *- selbst niveauloseste Ballermann Lieder, schleimige Volksmusik, lärmender Speed/Death oder sonstwas Metal, bei dem man nicht mal ansatzweise den Text verstehen kann oder Werbungs Jingles wie "Ich liebe es" oder "Nichts ist unmöglich".

*Jede *Musik ist, *egal wo *sie *in welcher Qualität auch immer *aufgeführt wird, Kunst. Wenn auch mitunter schlechte.


----------



## MisterSmith (16. März 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Äh, was? Wer hat denn was von Musik in einer Kunstausstellung gesagt?


Wenn Musik Kunst wäre, dann müsste sie auch dort zu finden sein. Weil bis jetzt dachte ich zumindest immer, dass dort Kunst zu finden ist.



> Laut Wikipedia ist "Musik (mousikē technē: „musische Kunst“) [...] eine Kunstgattung, deren Werke aus organisierten Schallereignissen bestehen." ohne jedwede Einschränkung.


Laut Wiki:


> Die Frage, was Musik sei oder nicht sei, ist so alt wie das Nachdenken über Musik selbst. Trotz der zahlreichen historischen Versuche, zu einem allgemeinen und grundsätzlichen Musikbegriff zu gelangen, *gab und gibt es keine allein gültige Definition*. Die bisherigen Begriffsbestimmungen stellten jeweils einen Bestandteil des Phänomens Musik in den Mittelpunkt. Die Definitionsgeschichte ist von vielen Widersprüchen geprägt: *Musik als rationale, zahlenbezogene Wissenschaft, Musik als gefühlsbetonte Kunst, Musik im apollinischen oder dionysischen Verständnis, Musik als reine Theorie oder reine Praxis – oder als Einheit beider Bestandteile.*


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Musik#Definitionsgeschichte
Da musst du den Artikel vielleicht nochmal nachbessern. 

Außerdem hatten wir vor langer Zeit schon mal eine Diskussion darüber, was Kunst ist und da hatte ich Wiki zitiert und dem hast du widersprochen.

Also entweder zählt das was in Wiki steht oder nicht, da musst du dich schon mal festlegen.


----------



## MichaelG (16. März 2014)

Wiki ist für mich nicht all-maßgebend und blind korrekt. Früher vielleicht mal. Aber ich wurde schon des besseren belehrt. Da Wiki eine offene Enzyklopädie ist, wo fast jeder was schreiben kann, steht ab und zu auch ziemlich großer Stuß bzw. Fehler im Wiki drin. 

Klassisches Beispiel das ich zufällig intensiver kenne ist der Artikel zum Porsche 968, der vor Fehlern nur so strotzt. Da fehlen 7 Exemplare 968 TurboS (von insgesamt 17 gebauten Exemplaren, d.h. die 3 Prototypen die in den freien Verkauf kamen und das komplette Modelljahr 1994), 1 Turbo RS-Prototyp fehlt ebenso, die Stückzahlen der einzelnen Modelljahre sind nicht korrekt, die Exportzahlen/Quoten stimmen vorn und hinten nicht, die Gesamtzahl stimmt auch nicht, technische Daten zu Leergewichten u.a. sind falsch, Ausstattungscodes sind falsch oder fehlen u.s.w.u.s.f. Und da der Autor auf seinem Fehlwissen beharrt, läßt sich das auch nicht ändern. Trotz von meiner Seite erbrachten Nachweisen (VINS, Quellen auf Seiten von Porsche für die von mir genannten Zahlen und Angaben, Literatur von Porsche-Mitarbeitern die das ganze nochmals untermauern), daß er eindeutig falsch liegt.


----------



## Worrel (16. März 2014)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Wenn Musik Kunst wäre, dann müsste sie auch dort zu finden sein. Weil bis jetzt dachte ich zumindest immer, dass dort Kunst zu finden ist.


Was ich jetzt aus deinem Posting verstehe: 
"Wenn Musik nicht im Museum stattfindet, ist es keine Kunst. Dabei spielt es keine Rolle, daß der übliche "Ausstellungsort" für Musik eine Bühne und kein Museum ist."



> Laut Wiki:
> 
> Musik – Wikipedia
> Da musst du den Artikel vielleicht nochmal nachbessern.


Der Artikel müßte dann in der Tat nochmal überarbeitet werden, da entscheidende Einschränkungen oben in den ersten Absatz gehören würden.



> Außerdem hatten wir vor langer Zeit schon mal eine Diskussion darüber, was Kunst ist und da hatte ich Wiki zitiert und dem hast du widersprochen.


 Wie? Was? Wo?
Was genau habe ich in welchem Zusammenhang geschrieben?


----------



## Worrel (16. März 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Wiki ist für mich nicht all-maßgebend und blind korrekt. ...


 Das ist natürlich seltsam, daß bewiesene Tatsachen bei der Artikeldiskussion komplett ignoriert werden - aber bei grundlegenden Definitionen ist es schon sinnvoll, auf eine gemeinsame Basis zurückgreifen zu können.


----------



## MisterSmith (16. März 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Was ich jetzt aus deinem Posting verstehe:
> "Wenn Musik nicht im Museum stattfindet, ist es keine Kunst. Dabei spielt es keine Rolle, daß der übliche "Ausstellungsort" für Musik eine Bühne und kein Museum ist."


Von einem Museum war nie die Rede, da wird ja nicht nur Kunst präsentiert. Und du wirst Musik auch nicht in einer Sammlung eines Kunstliebhabers finden bzw. das wird niemand überhaupt erst als eine Sammlung eines Kunstliebhabers ansehen.



> Der Artikel müßte dann in der Tat nochmal überarbeitet werden, da entscheidende Einschränkungen oben in den ersten Absatz gehören würden.


Ist eigentlich nicht nötig, jeder der sich nach Kunst erkundigt wird mit Sicherheit nicht nach einer Musik-CD suchen.



> Wie? Was? Wo?
> Was genau habe ich in welchem Zusammenhang geschrieben?


http://forum.pcgames.de/kommentare-zu-artikeln-auf-www-pcgames-de/7647704-special-pc-games-exklusiv-uncut-fuer-diese-spiele-brauchen-sie-keinen-blut-patch-2.html#post8576311


----------



## Worrel (17. März 2014)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Von einem Museum war nie die Rede, da wird ja nicht nur Kunst präsentiert. Und du wirst Musik auch nicht in einer Sammlung eines Kunstliebhabers finden bzw. das wird niemand überhaupt erst als eine Sammlung eines Kunstliebhabers ansehen.


Hachgottchen, da habe ich dann statt "Kunstausstellung" "Museum" geschrieben - das ist ja jetzt ein existentieller Unterschied. 

Ändert nichts daran, daß bei den üblichen "Musikausstellungen" (sprich: Konzerten) eine Bühne benötigt wird, auf der die jeweiligen Interpreten dann tätig werden.

Und bin ich dann mit meiner CD Sammlung, aufgrund derer man mich als "Musikliebhaber" titulieren könnte, kein "Kunstliebhaber"?



> Ist eigentlich nicht nötig, jeder der sich nach Kunst erkundigt wird mit Sicherheit nicht nach einer Musik-CD suchen.


Willst du jetzt ernsthaft behaupten, daß Musik keine Kunst sei?

Oder wieso sollte sich jemand nach "Kunst" erkundigen, wenn er doch genau weiß, daß damit Plastiken, Gemälde, Installationen, Musik, Theateraufführungen, Performances, Literatur, ein Computerspiel ... gemeint sein kann und eben nicht statt dessen genauer sagen, was er will: "Ich suche ein Bild" oder "Ich möchte mir Statuen anschauen"?

http://forum.pcgames.de/kommentare-zu-artikeln-auf-www-pcgames-de/7647704-special-pc-games-exklusiv-uncut-fuer-diese-spiele-brauchen-sie-keinen-blut-patch-2.html#post8576311[/QUOTE]
Dort habe ich nicht der Wiki widersprochen, sondern deinen Ausführungen..


----------



## MisterSmith (17. März 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Hachgottchen, da habe ich dann statt "Kunstausstellung" "Museum" geschrieben - das ist ja jetzt ein existentieller Unterschied.


Es ist definitiv ein Unterschied, ändert auch nichts daran, wenn man versucht es durch Übertreibung ins lächerliche zu ziehen.


> Das Deutsche Museum in München ist das größte naturwissenschaftlich-technische Museum der Welt. Es werden rund 28.000 Objekte aus etwa 50 Bereichen der Naturwissenschaften und der Technik ausgestellt, ... Wikipedia





> Ändert nichts daran, daß bei den üblichen "Musikausstellungen" (sprich: Konzerten) eine Bühne benötigt wird, auf der die jeweiligen Interpreten dann tätig werden.


Ja und? Für eine TV Show wird auch eine Bühne benötigt oder für Stand-up-Comedy.



> Und bin ich dann mit meiner CD Sammlung, aufgrund derer man mich als "Musikliebhaber" titulieren könnte, kein "Kunstliebhaber"?


Klar kann ein Kunstliebhaber eine CD Sammlung besitzen, nur wird wohl niemand aufgrund deiner Sammlung dich einen Kunstliebhaber nennen.



> Willst du jetzt ernsthaft behaupten, daß Musik keine Kunst sei?


Ich hatte bereits geschrieben das Musik einen künstlerischen Aspekt haben kann. Und nicht nur ich sage das Musik nicht per Definition Kunst ist, sondern wie gesagt in deinem verlinkten Wiki Artikel steht es ganz genau so und hatte ich ja auch bereits schon zitiert.



> Oder wieso sollte sich jemand nach "Kunst" erkundigen, wenn er doch genau weiß, daß damit Plastiken, Gemälde, Installationen, Musik, Theateraufführungen, Performances, Literatur, ein Computerspiel ... gemeint sein kann und eben nicht statt dessen genauer sagen, was er will: "Ich suche ein Bild" oder "Ich möchte mir Statuen anschauen"?


Dies ist eine Argumentation aus der Kategorie 'Sinnlos', denn dann könnte man auf alle verallgemeinernde Begriffe verzichten, denn wieso sollte jemand sagen, dass er einen Elektronikartikel sucht, wenn er doch genau weiß, das er eine Waschmaschine, einen Kühlschrank oder eine Einbauküche möchte?



> http://forum.pcgames.de/kommentare-zu-artikeln-auf-www-pcgames-de/7647704-special-pc-games-exklusiv-uncut-fuer-diese-spiele-brauchen-sie-keinen-blut-patch-2.html#post8576311





> Dort habe ich nicht der Wiki widersprochen, sondern deinen Ausführungen..


Nö, über Heilkunst hatte ich kein Wort verloren...


			
				Worrel schrieb:
			
		

> @"Heilkunst" etc
> Diese Künste sind nur die Beherrschung eines Handwerks, ein Kunstwerk würde daraus erst, wenn man die Heilkunst im Rahmen eines Events/Auffführung oä verwendet würde. Wobei hier auch noch die reine Informationspräsentation abgrenzend wirkt.


----------



## MichaelG (17. März 2014)

Naja mal zum Thema Kunst. Das Gebiet ist extrem vielschichtig und deren Umfang in einer Beschreibung kaum in wenige Worte zu fassen.

Was ist z.B. mit Lichtinstallationen die von Musik untermalt werden ? Keine Kunst ?? Oder von einer Fotoaussstellung mit Musik untermalt ? Keine Kunst ?

Zur Gattung Kunst gehört imho auch der Bereich Musik untrennbar dazu. Ich würde den auch nicht heraustrennen wollen. Wenn man es detaillierter haben will gibts ja Unterteilungen in die verschiedenen Kunstgattungen, Verarbeitungstechniken, Stilrichtungen, prinzipielle Arten (wie z.B. Gemälde, Skulpturen, Fotografien, Bauwerke, selbst Porzellangegenstände u.s.w.)

Kunst an sich ist (ganz grob beschrieben) ein durch menschliche Leistung, geistige Schöpfung und Können erschaffenes Projekt/Objekt. Ob nun ein Foto, Gemälde, Skulptur, Gebäude, Lichtinstallation oder was weiß ich ist dabei afaik vollkommen zweitrangig. Selbst Technik kann meiner Meinung nach Kunst sein, wenn sie z.B. filigran ist (Armbanduhren wie die Grande Complication von Lange&Söhne, oder diverse Uhren von Manufakuren mit eigenen Werken wie Rolex, IWC, Audemar Piaget, Revue Thommen und wie sie sonst so heißen die in Eigenregie produzieren und die Werke nicht von irgendeinem Massenhersteller wie ETA oder was weiß ich kaufen). Oder ein filigranes oder technisch aufwendiges Gerät/Motor wie z.B. der Königswellenmotor beim 356er Carrera.

Die designerische Leistung beim Automobilbau ist auch irgendwo Kunst (insbesondere auch zu Zeiten, wo die Karosserien von Fremdfirmen wie Erdmann&Rossi, Figoni et Falaschi, Graber, Gläser, Vanmooren und wie sie alle sonst so hießen designt und auf das vom jeweiligen Autohersteller gelieferte Chassis montiert wurden (bis ca. Ende der 40er Jahre, in Einzelfällen sogar bis maximal Anfang der 60er Jahre des 20. Jahrhunderts ein durchaus übliches Prozedere im Automobilbau). Und selbst die designerischen Leistungen der neueren Automobilgeschichte sind imho durchaus Kunst, hinter denen irgend ein Designer steckt (meist jedoch von der Designabteilung des Automobilherstellers, wie z.B. Peter Schreyer bei Kia/Hyundai, früher Audi/VW), ab und zu aber auch von Designern wie Bertone, Pininfarina oder anderen.

Zu Kunst kann imho wie bereits gesagt sogar ein Gebäude zählen. Z.B. zählt für mich der Kölner Dom, die Sagra Familia in Barcelona, der Eiffelturm oder das Kolloseum in Rom, der Petersdom, die Engelsburg, die Golden Gate Bridge, die Göltzschtalbrücke, das Porsche-Museum in Zuffenhausen um mal wahllos ein paar Beispiele für den Bereich Architektur herauszupicken auch zum Bereich Kunst wie auch eine Statue oder ein Ölgemälde Kunst sind. Ein 08/15 Haus zählt natürlich nicht dazu. Um als Kunst zu zählen, muß dahinter schon eine gewisse aufwendige geistige Leistung stecken, die das übliche Maß übersteigt. Zum Beispiel komplizierte technische oder architektonische Lösungen, aufwendige Konstruktionen u.s.w. und keine Alltagsarbeiten, wie 4 normale Mauern mit Dach darüber.

Und selbst in einer Kunstgalerie kann man durchaus mit Musik konfrontiert werden, wenn diese zum ausgestellten Objekt (z.B. einer Lichtinstallation) untrennbar dazugehört.

Z.B. ist für mich die Leistung eines Gitarristen wie Brian May oder Mark Knopfler genauso irgendwo Kunst. Oder auch von Sänger/innen wie Mariah Carey, Jennifer Rush, Phil Collins, Sting oder Freddy Mercury. Um einmal ein paar herausragendere Beispiele zu nennen.


----------



## golani79 (17. März 2014)

Und wenn sie nicht gestorben sind, dann diskutieren sie noch heute über Kunst und Nichtkunst


----------



## Worrel (17. März 2014)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Es ist definitiv ein Unterschied, ändert auch nichts daran, wenn man versucht es durch Übertreibung ins lächerliche zu ziehen.


Natürlich besteht da ein Unterschied - bloß was hat der jetzt mit der Frage zu tun, ob Musik nur dann ein Kunstwerk ist, wenn sie im Rahmen einer Ausstellung oder in einem Museum stattfindet?



> Ja und? Für eine TV Show wird auch eine Bühne benötigt oder für Stand-up-Comdey.


Nix und. 

Gemälde werden der Öffentlichkeit in Museen/Ausstellungen präsentiert.
Theaterwerke werden der Öffentlichkeit auf Theaterbühnen präsentiert.
Musik wird der Öffentlichkeit auf Bühnen präsentiert.
Literatur wird mitunter in Cafés oder Büchereien vorgelesen.
Diverse Plastiken, Verzierungen, Buntglasscheiben, Gemälde etc hängen und stehen in diversen Kirchen.
Selbst im Flur von Ämtern und Ärzten hängen irgendwelche Bilder rum.
Desgleichen in Wohnungen.

Ist das jetzt alles keine Kunst, nur weil es sich nicht in Ausstellungen befindet?




> Klar kann ein Kunstliebhaber eine CD Sammlung besitzen, nur wird wohl niemand aufgrund deiner Sammlung dich einen Kunstliebhaber nennen.


Und? Spontan würde ich das auch zu keinem Literatur-, Film- oder Theaterfreund sagen. Das heißt aber doch nicht, das die Benennung falsch wäre.
Ein Gitarrist bleibt ja trotzdem auch ein Musiker und ggfalls auch ein Komponist, auch wenn man ihn immer nur als "Gitarrist" bezeichnet.



> Ich hatte bereits geschrieben das Musik einen künstlerischen Aspekt haben kann. Und nicht nur ich sage das Musik nicht per Definition Kunst ist, sondern wie gesagt in deinem verlinkten Wiki Artikel steht es ganz genau so und hatte ich ja auch bereits schon zitiert.


Weshalb ich ja auch schon schrob, daß der Artikel vereinheitlicht werden sollte, so daß kein Widerspruch mehr zu dem ersten Absatz besteht. Entweder es gibt Ausnahmen oder eben nicht.

Und ehrlich gesagt verstehe ich nicht, wo das große Problem bei einer "Musik" Definition sein soll. Es gibt da doch in der Einleitung den schönen Satz:


> Musik [...] ist eine Kunstgattung, deren Werke aus organisierten Schallereignissen bestehen.


Zack, fertig. Was muß man da noch groß drum definieren?



> Dies ist eine Argumentation aus der Kategorie 'Sinnlos', denn dann könnte man auf alle verallgemeinernde Begriffe verzichten, denn wieso sollte jemand sagen, dass er einen Elektronikartikel sucht, wenn er doch genau weiß, das er eine Waschmaschine, einen Kühlschrank oder eine Einbauküche möchte?


Das ist doch gerade das, was ich an deiner Aussage kritisiere!?

Es gibt nun mal Überbegriffe. Daß etwas Teil eines Unterbegriffes ist, heißt aber eben nicht, daß es nicht mehr zum Oberbegriff gehört. Egal, ob Musik oder Kühlschrank.



> Nö, über Heilkunst hatte ich kein Wort verloren...


Der Satz mit der Heilkunst hat ja auch nicht das Geringste mit dem Kunstbegriff zu tun, um den es damals und jetzt gibt. Das genau wollte ich damit abgrenzen, da eben dieser Teil des von dir geposteten Zitates irrelevant war und ist.

Viel interessanter ist da der Satz mit den Funktionen und der danach:


> Im engeren Sinne werden damit Ergebnisse gezielter menschlicher Tätigkeit benannt, die nicht eindeutig durch Funktionen festgelegt sind. Kunst ist ein menschliches Kulturprodukt, das Ergebnis eines kreativen Prozesses.


----------



## MisterSmith (17. März 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Zack, fertig. Was muß man da noch groß drum definieren?


Muss man auch nicht, es ist schon lange Realität, dass in der Praxis keiner auf die Idee käme in ein Kunstgeschäft zu gehen um Musik zu kaufen, weil die da auch überhaupt nichts verloren hat.

Zum Glück, wäre auch kompletter Blödsinn.


----------



## Worrel (17. März 2014)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Muss man auch nicht, es ist schon lange Realität, dass in der Praxis keiner auf die Idee käme in ein Kunstgeschäft zu gehen um Musik zu kaufen, weil die da auch überhaupt nichts verloren hat.


 Das hat überhaupt nichts mit der Frage zu tun, ob Musik Kunst ist.


----------



## MisterSmith (17. März 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Das hat überhaupt nichts mit der Frage zu tun, ob Musik Kunst ist.


Jedenfalls hat dies sehr viel mehr Gewicht als eine Einzelmeinung wie deine oder meine.


----------



## Worrel (17. März 2014)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Jedenfalls hat dies sehr viel mehr Gewicht als eine Einzelmeinung wie deine oder meine.


 Was ist deine Antwort hierzu?


Worrel schrieb:


> Gemälde werden der Öffentlichkeit in Museen/Ausstellungen präsentiert.
> Theaterwerke werden der Öffentlichkeit auf Theaterbühnen präsentiert.
> Musik wird der Öffentlichkeit auf Bühnen präsentiert.
> Literatur wird mitunter in Cafés oder Büchereien vorgelesen.
> ...


----------



## MisterSmith (17. März 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Was ist deine Antwort hierzu?


Ich habe nie behauptet das z. B. Bilder die in einer Arztpraxis hängen deshalb keine Kunst sein können. Du machst einfach einen unzulässigen Umkehrschluss aus meinen Aussagen, deshalb habe ich da auch nicht darauf geantwortet.

Der gravierende Unterschied ist der, das Bilder in einer Kunstausstellung Hauptbestandteil sein können und Musik eben nicht.


----------



## Worrel (17. März 2014)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Ich habe nie behauptet das z. B. Bilder die in einer Arztpraxis hängen deshalb keine Kunst sein können. Du machst einfach einen unzulässigen Umkehrschluss aus meinen Aussagen, deshalb habe ich da auch nicht darauf geantwortet.
> 
> Der gravierende Unterschied ist der, das Bilder in einer Kunstausstellung Hauptbestandteil sein können und Musik eben nicht.


Abgesehen davon, daß ich mir problemlos eine Ausstellung von Musik vorstellen könnte (zB Bilder von den Musikern und ein entsprechendes tragbares Gerät, mit dem man sich dann den jeweiligen Sound auf die Kopfhörer schalten kann) - 

wo ist da ein unzulässige Umkehrschluß?

Deine Argumentation macht in meinen Augen soviel Sinn, als würdest du sagen: "Gemälde sind keine Kunst, weil man bei Rockkonzerten keine Gemälde auf der Bühne sieht."

Musik wird nun mal auf Bühnen präsentiert und Gemälde in einer Ausstellung - trotzdem ist beides Kunst und es wäre immer noch Kunst, wenn es irgendwo anders der Öffentlichkeit präsentiert würde.

Genauso ist ja auch Literatur Kunst, auch wenn sich im Museum keiner Goethes Faust komplett durchlesen würde, wenn das da rumläge.


----------



## MisterSmith (17. März 2014)

Kunstsammlung, Kunstverkauf usw. alles ohne Musik, aber mit z. B. Gemälden. Dies ist nur schwer zu verstehen, wenn man es nicht verstehen will....


----------



## MichaelG (17. März 2014)

Kunst läßt sich eben nur schwer in wenigen Worten zusammenfassen.


----------



## Worrel (17. März 2014)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Kunstsammlung, Kunstverkauf usw. alles ohne Musik, aber mit z. B. Gemälden. Dies ist nur schwer zu verstehen, wenn man es nicht verstehen will....


 Oder wenn der Diskussionspartner völlig absurde Behauptungen aufstellt, die nichts mit dem allgemeinen Kunstverständnis zu tun haben.

Musik ist nun mal eine Kunstgattung, da ist es völlig unerheblich, ob die jemand irgendwo ausstellt oder wie er seine Musik Sammlung nennt. Das ist ebenso nur schwer zu verstehen, wenn man es nicht verstehen will. Aber das kann ich ja genauso gut der Wand erzählen, hab ich mehr von.

Übrigens: Christo's Verpackungsaktionen sind weder sammel-, noch als Gesamtkunstwerk kaufbar und passen (rein von der Größe her) in keine Kunstaustellung - ist demnach wohl auch keine Kunst...


----------



## MisterSmith (17. März 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Übrigens: Christo's Verpackungsaktionen sind weder sammel-, noch als Gesamtkunstwerk kaufbar und passen (rein von der Größe her) in keine Kunstaustellung - ist demnach wohl auch keine Kunst...


Die würden auch nicht in eine private Kunstsammlung passen, Musikaufnahmen aber schon. Wird wohl einen Grund haben weshalb sie dennoch nicht dazu zählen, obwohl die Voraussetzungen, im Gegensatz zu deinem unvergleichlichen Beispiel, gegeben sind.


----------



## Lukecheater (17. März 2014)

Ein Gericht, das von einem Spitzenkoch aufwendig auf dem Teller präsentiert wird, ist auch Kunst... jetzt kommt ihr


----------



## McDrake (18. März 2014)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Ein Gericht, das von einem Spitzenkoch aufwendig auf dem Teller präsentiert wird, ist auch Kunst... jetzt kommt ihr


[X] Zustimm


----------



## MichaelG (18. März 2014)

Sag ich ja. Oder was ist mit Bauwerken wie dem Kolloseum, dem Petersdom, dem Kölner Dom, der Golden Gate Bridge ? Das ist imho auch Kunst, wenn auch auf statischem/architektonischem Sektor. Oder die klassischen Automobile/das Design. Ist imho genauso Kunst. Ebenso technische Lösungen wie z.B. bei besonderen mechanischen Armbanduhren.


----------



## Worrel (18. März 2014)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Ein Gericht, das von einem Spitzenkoch aufwendig auf dem Teller präsentiert wird, ist auch Kunst...


Sobald der Koch auch auf die Ästhetik achtet: Klar.


----------



## SmokeOnFire (23. März 2014)

Leute, da wirds keinen 100% Konsens geben. Irgendwo hab ich mal aufgeschnappt "Kunst ist eine Behauptung, die gerechtfertigt wird, wenn andere Sie glauben". So in etwa. Es gibt ja z.B. genug Kontroverse um abstrakte Kunst und sowas, wo irgendwer ne Pommes, nen Fettfleck oder Kleckse auf der Leinwand als Kunst erklärt oder Leute riesen Beträge für sowas zahlen. Kunst ist auch irgendwo Angebot und Nachfrage. Und teils auch was vom Image des Autors. Irgendwie kann Kunst auch an verschiedenen Ecken aufgehangen werden. An der Botschaft, der Leistung, der Fertigkeit, dem Aufwand, der Stilrichtung oder im Kontrast zu anderen Werken.

Um noch mal was aufzuwerfen, wenn Kunst unter Anderem auch von Können und guter Fertigkeit und Begabung in einem Bereich kommt, dann sind Gamer doch auch Künstler, wenn sie gut in einem Spiel sind. Wenn Videos daraus gemacht werden und auf Youtube gestellt gibt es auch ein "Werk". Aber auch der Platz auf einer Liga oder Rangliste ist gewissermassen ein Werk bzw eine Leistung.

Hm, Programmieren ist dann auch Kunst. Es hat auch kreative Bestandteile und es gibt verschiedene Grade an Talent und Begabung dabei. Gut geschriebener Code ist auch nichts anderes als eine Komposition von Musik oder Farben.

Aber die Frage ist hier eigentlich, wo hin führt die Diskussion? Eine Definition werden wir nicht schaffen. Eine gemeinsame Meinung auch nicht. Bleibt nur der Austausch von Ansichten und Argumenten.

Aber zum Thema, Early Access finde ich jetzt bald wie ein Virus. Gefühlt jeder dritte Steam Titel den ich anklicke ist Early Access. Die müssten schon irgendwo markiert sein. Das ist die kapitalisierung von Bananensoftware. Seit Internet war es ein Merkmal von Software, dass sie nicht funktionieren muss, man kann ja updaten und patchen. Mittlerweile sogar auf Konsolen. So gesehen haben wir schon immer mal für unfertige Titel bezahlt. Jetzt ist es nur fairer, eventuell geringerer Preis und klare Ansage, dass es nicht komplett geht und Bugs hat. Aber die Tendenz mit unfertiger, unreifer Software auf den Markt zu gehen ist irgendwie unangenehm. Und jetzt schon wissentlich dafür zu zahlen. Aber das ist so ne Community Sache. Wenn der Hype vergeht wird sich das irgendwo einpendeln. Und es mag auch was sein, was einfach für mich nicht funktioniert. So wie Twitter. Hab ich nicht, hatte ich nie, kapiere ich bis heute net.

-Smoke


----------



## Worrel (23. März 2014)

SmokeOnFire schrieb:


> Und teils auch was vom Image des Autors.


Entweder ist etwas Kunst oder nicht. Es kann aber nicht sein, daß es nur dann Kunst ist, wenn X das macht und wenn Y haargenau dasselbe macht, ist es plötzlich nur noch ungestalte Schmiererei oder sonstige "Un-Kunst".



> Irgendwie kann Kunst auch an verschiedenen Ecken aufgehangen werden. An der Botschaft, der Leistung, der Fertigkeit, dem Aufwand, der Stilrichtung oder im Kontrast zu anderen Werken.


Sicher kann man Kunst danach beurteilen - aber hochstens in ihrem Einfluß und ihrer Qualität.
Nur weil der Künstler beispielsweise nur Strichmännchen zeichnet, weil er halt kein Maler ist, kann es doch nicht plötzlich Nicht-Kunst werden.



> Um noch mal was aufzuwerfen, wenn Kunst unter Anderem auch von Können und guter Fertigkeit und Begabung in einem Bereich kommt,...


Das bezieht sich in erster Linie auf Handwerks-Kunst, nicht auf Kunstwerke. Siehe zB Readymades oder Warhols Mehrfarbdrucke.



> Hm, Programmieren ist dann auch Kunst. Es hat auch kreative Bestandteile und es gibt verschiedene Grade an Talent und Begabung dabei. Gut geschriebener Code ist auch nichts anderes als eine Komposition von Musik oder Farben.


Programmcode hat aber eine Funktion auszuführen und widerspricht damit der Kunstdefinition.


----------

